# Meeting a rescue dog tonight!



## ArklePig (24 August 2022)

Hello,  

We are meeting a rescue dog tonight when we get home from our trip! I'm very excited, filled in the application form last night and woke up to an email asking for more information and a list of specific questions about us and what we want from a dog. 

I haven't a clue what we need to ask or be aware of. What questions should we ask to find out if we are the right fit? I will probably forget myself and not be able to come up with any questions so like everything else I do, I'm planning to make a list. I have only ever rescued guinea pigs before lol so am out of my depth! 

I appreciate I might be over thinking this but I still would appreciate any help.  Thank you.


----------



## Clodagh (24 August 2022)

So exciting!
Can the dog be left at all? 
Is it ok with strangers/ other dogs/ cats . If you don’t have a cat that last bit doesn’t matter!
Is it housetrained?
Do they offer behavioural support and back up?
All those things can be worked on, you just need to factor them in.
Make it clear you appreciate a rescue is not an easy instant dog fix and you accept you will need to put the work in. I know you know that but they don’t. 

And as I’m nosey… breed? Sex? Age? 😀.

Best of luck. I’m sure others will give better questions.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 August 2022)

Why does the dog need to be rehomed? The answer to that can be the difference between a well started youngster or even an older dog and a hooligan.


----------



## ArklePig (24 August 2022)

She's a pointer cross bitch aged 1. They're not sure what she's crossed with. Will definitely ask about why she's in a rescue that'll give me some insight. Thank you both


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 August 2022)

You are very lucky to get a prompt reply so being a bit of a suspicious person I would think it may be a dog that has been hard to home, unless it is a rescue from abroad as they seem to be available to anyone who has the money.  If it is a foreign rescue please, please make sure it has had all of the required tests for diseases and don’t just take their word for it.  Sorry to be a party pooper but I tried for months to get a rescue, filled in applications for lots of uk rescues and couldn’t get one..the only thing I can think of is they thought I was too old at 70 😕😕


----------



## ArklePig (24 August 2022)

I'm sorry to hear that @splashgirl45 it really does seem to be luck of the draw. 

This is a well respected local rescue who I have no qualms about,  as a couple of friends have adopted from there and the dogs are exactly what they were told they were. She only went live on their site yesterday. I take your points though and will bare them in mind. Thanks


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			She's a pointer cross bitch aged 1. They're not sure what she's crossed with. Will definitely ask about why she's in a rescue that'll give me some insight. Thank you both 

Click to expand...

A lot of pointer crosses seem to come in from abroad .  I would check this and make sure the dog has had all health tests , including leishmania and brucella.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 August 2022)

Hope all goes well,  I have known people who have adopted from the foreign rescues and it’s been nothing but heartache as they were street dogs and had never been close to humans.. one of them still has her dog but even after a year it is still very nervous of people especially men. The other friend has let her dog go to the behaviourist who was helping her as it was so difficult.. my friend and her husband are still very upset and can’t face getting a rescue again…


----------



## TGM (24 August 2022)

Questions to ask include:

How much exercise required and what type (free running time plus on lead time)
Does the dog have good recall?
Any history of destructiveness in the house?
Any history of resource guarding?
Any history of aggression towards humans/other dogs?
Does it bark excessively?
Does it suffer from separation anxiety?
Any health problems?
Any special dietary requirements?
Is it reliably toilet-trained?
Does it jump up at people?
Does it chase cars, runners, squirrels, cyclists etc.?
Is it crate-trained?
Does it travel well in a car or does it get car sick?
General temperament - nervous, quiet, bolshy, boisterous?  Affectionate or aloof?
How is it to walk - does it pull on the lead, get reactive towards other dogs/traffic etc?
Is it an escape artist?

Also ask the background history and why given up for rehoming, and whether the dog was born in the UK.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (24 August 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			You are very lucky to get a prompt reply so being a bit of a suspicious person I would think it may be a dog that has been hard to home, unless it is a rescue from abroad as they seem to be available to anyone who has the money.
		
Click to expand...

It's definitely good to suss out but I wouldn't be perturbed by the speed of it, I know a lot of rescues near us are either already dealing with, or bracing themselves for, the influx when the cost of living really starts to hit everyone, so they might just be conscious of this.


----------



## MrsMozart (24 August 2022)

Such excitement! Fingers crossed it all works. Looking forward to all the pictures <3


----------



## Clodagh (24 August 2022)

I wouldn’t get a pointer x as a first dog. Nuts, high energy and hard to train. Sorry!
Definitely check not imported as has been said.


----------



## ArklePig (24 August 2022)

I've considered we might be mental @Clodagh,  or certifiable even, but from the information they've given about this specific dog and what we've said we can offer it sounds like we could meet her needs-but I guess we won't have a better idea until we meet each other and get a sense or each other. I'm not for rushing in though so if I've any doubt about her sadly we won't be able to go ahead. 

Will definitely be checking as to where she came from because I hadn't considered she'd be imported so I am glad I started this thread.


----------



## Birker2020 (24 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			I've considered we might be mental @Clodagh,  or certifiable even, but from the information they've given about this specific dog and what we've said we can offer it sounds like we could meet her needs-but I guess we won't have a better idea until we meet each other and get a sense or each other. I'm not for rushing in though so if I've any doubt about her sadly we won't be able to go ahead.

Will definitely be checking as to where she came from because I hadn't considered she'd be imported so I am glad I started this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, I hope she's the one for you.


----------



## daffy44 (24 August 2022)

Very best of luck, I have only ever had rescue dogs (although all from the UK) and I have had dogs all my life, I hope everything goes well for you, and if this dog isnt the right one for you, dont worry, the right one is out there.


----------



## Bradsmum (24 August 2022)

One that doesn't seem to have been mentioned - how is she around children. Our rescue needed rehoming at the age of 9 because a small grandchild came to live in the household and though he adored adults he couldn't cope with the toddler. We don't have children but children sometimes visit and we take care and don't allow them to fuss him too much. He's shown no aggression but would never take any chances.
ETA good luck, hope she's a good match.


----------



## SilverLinings (24 August 2022)

Good luck Arkle, and if she isn't a match then I hope it doesn't take you too long to find one who is.

Do you know what she's crossed with? That might give you a better idea of behaviour/energy levels and any more likely health problems.


----------



## nagblagger (24 August 2022)

Any news?
just read this whole thread (late to the party) and was expecting a conclusion...so now left in limbo.


----------



## MrsMozart (24 August 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Any news?
just read this whole thread (late to the party) and was expecting a conclusion...so now left in limbo.
		
Click to expand...

I've poked my nose in in hopeful fashion...


----------



## ArklePig (24 August 2022)

Sorry! Just on my way home, we went to meet her straight off the boat. 

She is perfection, a bit smaller than I thought from the pictures. She's amazingly friendly,  interested in everything and everyone, she was saying hello to everyone else that was hanging about and was very polite to the other dogs we saw there. She's extremely affectionate-I got licked a lot and a belly rub was demanded. They told us to go home and think about her and let them know tomorrow if we would like a second visit, so we're going to ask for that. She had a rough start in the sense that she was bought as a pup by someone who didn't really have time for her and ended up being crated for long periods of time. 

 She's very food and people oriented and only has the basic training.  We have a really good feeling about her,  so hopefully the second visit goes well.


----------



## Clodagh (24 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Sorry! Just on my way home, we went to meet her straight off the boat. 

She is perfection, a bit smaller than I thought from the pictures. She's amazingly friendly,  interested in everything and everyone, she was saying hello to everyone else that was hanging about and was very polite to the other dogs we saw there. She's extremely affectionate-I got licked a lot and a belly rub was demanded. They told us to go home and think about her and let them know tomorrow if we would like a second visit, so we're going to ask for that. She had a rough start in the sense that she was bought as a pup by someone who didn't really have time for her and ended up being crated for long periods of time. 

 She's very food and people oriented and only has the basic training.  We have a really good feeling about her,  so hopefully the second visit goes well.
		
Click to expand...

She sounds perfect 🤞


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 August 2022)

Sounds lovely. Will you be keeping your piggies well separated from her or do you need to know how she will react to them?


----------



## MrsMozart (24 August 2022)

Oh she sounds rather lovely indeed.


----------



## Barton Bounty (24 August 2022)

Sounds like it could be a good match ❤️


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 August 2022)

You said it was a local rescue, we’re you on the boat or was she?


----------



## nagblagger (24 August 2022)

[QUOTE="splashgirl45, post]You said it was a local rescue, we’re you on the boat or was she?[/QUOTE]
Yes i was confused with that.

Brilliant update, sounds promising, however we do expect pics as soon as she's officially yours.


----------



## ArklePig (24 August 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Sounds lovely. Will you be keeping your piggies well separated from her or do you need to know how she will react to them?
		
Click to expand...

There will (hopefully if we get that far)  be a visit to our home to see how she gets on but they're hopeful she will be okay as she doesn't blink at cats or anything else really. Our pigs live indoors and are part of the family so any dog needs to be capable of leaving them alone with training not that they'll ever be trusted alone together. They reckon she could adapt to living with them! She's hard to explain, but she's not a very pointery pointer cross. If she becomes officially mine I will show you photos etc so you can see what I mean. She's definitely crossed with something small. 

@splashgirl45 I was on the boat,  was in England for a break and a wedding and I just got home today. Sorry for confusion! 

The dog is from Northern Ireland (which is where I live)  and belonged to an ill equipped local person who surrendered her to the rescue.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 August 2022)

That sounds better, I was worrying you were getting a foreign dog as so many of the failed hunting dogs from abroad get thrown out and haven’t had vaccinations and medical checks and get dumped on well meaning people here.  Hope the home check goes well and we can soon see pics


----------



## ArklePig (24 August 2022)

You can't be too cautious @splashgirl45!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Sorry! Just on my way home, we went to meet her straight off the boat.

She is perfection, a bit smaller than I thought from the pictures. She's amazingly friendly,  interested in everything and everyone, she was saying hello to everyone else that was hanging about and was very polite to the other dogs we saw there. She's extremely affectionate-I got licked a lot and a belly rub was demanded. They told us to go home and think about her and let them know tomorrow if we would like a second visit, so we're going to ask for that. She had a rough start in the sense that she was bought as a pup by someone who didn't really have time for her and ended up being crated for long periods of time.

She's very food and people oriented and only has the basic training.  We have a really good feeling about her,  so hopefully the second visit goes well.
		
Click to expand...


Fingers crossed for you - and her!


----------



## ester (24 August 2022)

Excellent


----------



## TheOldTrout (24 August 2022)

She sounds gorgeous, fingers crossed you can give her a home.


----------



## silv (24 August 2022)

Sounds fabulous, I hope you end up with her. I am fostering a pointer x at the moment and he is wonderful and far from being mad.  I foster many dogs and mainly they are not difficult dogs with issues, so do not be put off.


----------



## Nicnac (24 August 2022)

How exciting.  Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Morwenna (25 August 2022)

She sounds lovely. My sister has a rescue GSP and she is just the sweetest dog. She was offered to my sister when she phoned the rescue before she even went live on their website (sister had previous conversations with the rescue about her experience and had already had a virtual home check) as she was not coping with being in kennels at all.


----------



## ArklePig (25 August 2022)

Off to see her again this evening. I sent through my virtual preliminary home check yesterday and in typical ArklePig fashion I got a bit awkward and ended up narrating my house and garden like a bad episode of Location,  Location,  Location. I made Mr AP stand next to the fences to demonstrate their height. 

 Just out of curiousity, and I think i know the answer to this, where do we stand on changing a dog's name?  If I get her,  I will keep it if it's definitely much better for her but it's not a name I ever would have chosen.


----------



## skinnydipper (25 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Just out of curiousity, and I think i know the answer to this, where do we stand on changing a dog's name? If I get her, I will keep it if it's definitely much better for her but it's not a name I ever would have chosen.
		
Click to expand...

Change it to what you prefer, she won't mind 

She sounds a sweetheart.  I hope your second meeting goes well.


----------



## Clodagh (25 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Off to see her again this evening. I sent through my virtual preliminary home check yesterday and in typical ArklePig fashion I got a bit awkward and ended up narrating my house and garden like a bad episode of Location,  Location,  Location. I made Mr AP stand next to the fences to demonstrate their height. 

 Just out of curiousity, and I think i know the answer to this, where do we stand on changing a dog's name?  If I get her,  I will keep it if it's definitely much better for her but it's not a name I ever would have chosen.
		
Click to expand...

I changed Red’s. One bag of treat s and 20 repetitions we were sorted. I don’t think they worry to much about names.


----------



## Roxylola (25 August 2022)

Oh how exciting
My hound once recalled beautifully to oi sh1tbag! After ignoring various Lolas.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 August 2022)

We changed the brown one's name, although her new name sort of rhymes with her old one. She has answered to her new name and treats, all along.  
It is just possible that she is part pointer, too. High energy!


----------



## Clodagh (25 August 2022)

Roxylola said:



			Oh how exciting
My hound once recalled beautifully to oi sh1tbag! After ignoring various Lolas.
		
Click to expand...

Mine all think FW is a perfectly acceptable substitute name.


----------



## Roxylola (25 August 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Mine all think FW is a perfectly acceptable substitute name.
		
Click to expand...

If you get the tone right my spaniel will come to anything, you just have to sound super excited to see her 🤣


----------



## MrsMozart (25 August 2022)

All my dogs come to a variety of names . We have one word/name that they all come to if they hear me yell it. Very useful for getting all the beasties in at once.


----------



## SashaBabe (25 August 2022)

Sasha was originally called Sindy, but I didn't think it suited her.  She was 10 months old when we got her from a Rescue Centre and it took no time at all for her to get used to her new name.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (25 August 2022)

Both mine came as named three year olds. Jem is now known affectionally as 'Sniff' and responds better to that than her given name. Jessie is either Whiskers or You Little Rascal (through gritted teeth) She responds to both. 😊


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 August 2022)

Beau had loads of names and came to any of them. Zak was mostly puss cat. I think it’s your voice they respond to.


----------



## daffy44 (25 August 2022)

I've also changed dogs names (apart from all the random multiple names most animals end up with!) takes no time at all, and the dog never seems to even begin to care.


----------



## Bradsmum (26 August 2022)

Hope the second visit was successful. Did they give you any feedback on your virtual prelim home check?


----------



## ArklePig (26 August 2022)

We're still in love with her @Bradsmum . I don't want to say much else as we are so so close and I'm nervous something will go wrong, but you will all be the first to know if/when she comes home.


----------



## Bradsmum (26 August 2022)

Sounds promising, will have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Barton Bounty (26 August 2022)

Yayyyy @ArklePig  finally some good news 😁


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			We're still in love with her @Bradsmum . I don't want to say much else as we are so so close and I'm nervous something will go wrong, but you will all be the first to know if/when she comes home.
		
Click to expand...


Fingers crossed!


----------



## ArklePig (26 August 2022)

Thank you all for your patience lol.  

This is Fodhla  (pronounced Foal-ah). 

Named after my granddad's Irish Water Spaniel when I was a kid,  who was in turn named after an Irish goddess.


----------



## Nicnac (26 August 2022)

Oh she's gorgeous.  Lucky girl landing on her feet with you.  Hope she loves the piggies.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Thank you all for your patience lol. 

This is Fodhla  (pronounced Foal-ah).

Named after my granddad's Irish Water Spaniel when I was a kid,  who was in turn named after an Irish goddess.
		
Click to expand...

My OH was like ‘Oh, a springer something’. 🤣 Did you say pointer x? Goddess, indeed, she looks fabulous! 😍


----------



## smolmaus (26 August 2022)

I love it :3 I'm so happy for you all 💕💕💕


----------



## ArklePig (26 August 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			My OH was like ‘Oh, a springer something’. 🤣 Did you say pointer x? Goddess, indeed, she looks fabulous! 😍
		
Click to expand...


We think she's a springer x pointer but mum was a pointer apparently.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			We think she's a springer x pointer but mum was a pointer apparently.
		
Click to expand...

She’s gorgeous. When is she coming home?


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (26 August 2022)

She is beautiful and love her name, it truly suits her.😊


----------



## ArklePig (26 August 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			She’s gorgeous. When is she coming home?
		
Click to expand...


She's home! We had our visit and home check etc earlier today and got her this evening.


----------



## daffy44 (26 August 2022)

Shes gorgeous!!  I'm delighted for you!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 August 2022)

Lord, that was quick-a sensible rescue?! We’ll obviously need lots of pics!


----------



## ArklePig (26 August 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Lord, that was quick-a sensible rescue?! We’ll obviously need lots of pics!
		
Click to expand...

It's been a whirlwind! Once they spoke with our vet for a reference and did a thorough home check they were just like do you want to take her now? No time like the present 😂


----------



## smolmaus (26 August 2022)

Good! Homes! Get! Dogs!


----------



## bonny (26 August 2022)

She’s lovely, looks like a happy dog who’s landed on her paws with you x


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

We've just been outside for a wee and she pointed at a neighbours cat who likes to come by sometimes! I dunno why I'm getting excited at a pointer x pointing lol but it was so cute 
. I wish I got a pic.   So far not at the pigs. She's had a sniff around their home and ignored them otherwise.  

We are smitten with her


----------



## smolmaus (27 August 2022)

I have never seen a pointer point in real life, I would lose my mind!! 😂 good girl Fodhla!!!


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

Anyone have any good tips for cleaning up dog poo on carpet 🙈 she couldn't have gone downstairs on the wooden floor or on the lino of course. 😂


----------



## Bradsmum (27 August 2022)

So glad it's worked out for you (minus the accident). Hope all goes well and she settles quickly. Here's to many happy years of waggy tails and glorious walks.

Ps she looks a sweetie.


----------



## Clodagh (27 August 2022)

She’s beautiful.
I recommend crate training to help with poo accidents!
Failing that we have a dustpan and brush for the bulk, then kitchen towel, then a floor cloth with plenty of warm water and a small dash of fairy. Fairy not good for carpets though 😃.


----------



## skinnydipper (27 August 2022)

She is very pretty and looks to have made herself at home 



ArklePig said:



			Anyone have any good tips for cleaning up dog poo on carpet
		
Click to expand...

Clean up any solids as best you can,  if she is a bit loose then a spatula comes in handy , wash with cloth and water, blot with paper towel, then use Simple Solution Stain and Odour Remover.


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

Thanks! Will try the above with today's accidents,  I'm sure we'll have some. She's a good girl,  she just doesn't really know anything and I'm sure she's a bit nervous of her new surroundings.


----------



## Barton Bounty (27 August 2022)

Shes lovely and on the sofa already so clearly very clever 🙉🙉🙉


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 August 2022)

Lovely!
I second the suggestion to crate train. It gives them a sense if security to have somewhere enclosed of their own


----------



## bonny (27 August 2022)

I would be reluctant to cage an adult dog if she hasn’t been before. Hopefully last nights accident was a one off due to nerves and she will settle quickly with you


----------



## skinnydipper (27 August 2022)

AP said she had been crated for long periods of time in her previous home.

If AP decides not to use a crate I'm sure little Fodhla will find a favourite spot to settle in, or several


----------



## Goldenstar (27 August 2022)

She is lovely .
I would try the crate , and see how it goes she may well go oh yes crate straight way and settle , if the associations are bad she will tell you then I would consider a play pen if you have room .
I still have mine up for Pearl because she loves it she pops in when every she needs down time or she thinks it’s good idea as in leaving the scene of a crime .


----------



## babymare (27 August 2022)

Awwwwww she is gorgeous 😃


----------



## Shady (27 August 2022)

More photos please


----------



## Clodagh (27 August 2022)

skinnydipper said:



			AP said she had been crated for long periods of time in her previous home.

If AP decides not to use a crate I'm sure little Fodhla will find a favourite spot to settle in, or several 

Click to expand...

I only recommend them as it makes house training so much easier, unless you don’t work or need to leave them alone.
She might like it, or she might not. If AP doesn’t want to, and many don’t, then you work a different way of doing things.


----------



## Shady (27 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			We've just been outside for a wee and she pointed at a neighbours cat who likes to come by sometimes! I dunno why I'm getting excited at a pointer x pointing lol but it was so cute
. I wish I got a pic.   So far not at the pigs. She's had a sniff around their home and ignored them otherwise.

We are smitten with her 

Click to expand...

I'm not surprised you're smitten, she is lovely
I love it when my Weims point. Both did it at the same time the other day......and then promptly buggered off after the thing they were pointing at
Wishing you and Fodhla years of joy together. x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 August 2022)

Mitch points, it makes me die laughing!

I think crate training is a great idea. Maybe feed her in there and build it up.


----------



## Clodagh (27 August 2022)

Shady said:



			I'm not surprised you're smitten, she is lovely
I love it when my Weims point. Both did it at the same time the other day......and then promptly buggered off after the thing they were pointing at
Wishing you and Fodhla years of joy together. x
		
Click to expand...

Pointy dogs pointing is the best thing. My cousin rescued a show bred GSP who had a terrible life. The first time out in her garden, trembling with weakness, he pointed at a pigeon. 😍


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 August 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Pointy dogs pointing is the best thing. My cousin rescued a show bred GSP who had a terrible life. The first time out in her garden, trembling with weakness, he pointed at a pigeon. 😍
		
Click to expand...

😢😍


----------



## Shady (27 August 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Pointy dogs pointing is the best thing. My cousin rescued a show bred GSP who had a terrible life. The first time out in her garden, trembling with weakness, he pointed at a pigeon. 😍
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless. x
It's about the only time mine look intelligent and well trained


----------



## TGM (27 August 2022)

She is gorgeous and very spanielly!  I would second the suggestion to either crate train her, or restrict her to the hard floor areas of your home whilst she is unsupervised.  It is more difficult to clear up accidents from carpet, plus if there is any lingering smell afterwards it can encourage them to toilet there again.  Also if they feel the urge to urinate they are more likely to do it on carpet as it soaks it up and stops them getting wet feet (bit like on grass).  They are more likely to hold their bladder if their only option is to wee on a hard floor.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 August 2022)

She is lovely!

Do also remember that it is perfectly normal to go through a stage of 'what on earth have we done?' when getting a new dog, cat, horse or baby no matter how much you think you are prepared! You turn your life upside down to welcome the much wanted new arrival, and then wonder what on earth were you thinking of doing upsetting your previously orderly life .


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

TGM said:



			She is gorgeous and very spanielly!  I would second the suggestion to either crate train her, or restrict her to the hard floor areas of your home whilst she is unsupervised.  It is more difficult to clear up accidents from carpet, plus if there is any lingering smell afterwards it can encourage them to toilet there again.  Also if they feel the urge to urinate they are more likely to do it on carpet as it soaks it up and stops them getting wet feet (bit like on grass).  They are more likely to hold their bladder if their only option is to wee on a hard floor.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you so much this makes sense,  thanks everyone else too.

 Yes we are going to borrow a crate today and let her guide us on how she feels about it and if it's a go will get her one. She wouldn't touch the bed we bought her yesterday but today she has learned when she gets on the bed she gets a lot of praise,  we decided not to push it and then she took herself to it voluntarily and seems to like it. I just want her to feel comfortable so it's a start. 

OH is very impressed with the collective knowledge and advice on this forum, I hope he doesn't join up for himself 😂


----------



## MrsMozart (27 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Thank you all for your patience lol. 

This is Fodhla  (pronounced Foal-ah).

Named after my granddad's Irish Water Spaniel when I was a kid,  who was in turn named after an Irish goddess.
		
Click to expand...

Oh how beautiful! Happy days indeed lass.


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

We've had some number ones and number twos outside. She is still a little bit shy about it but at least now there's a positive behaviour to reinforce whereas yesterday evening we couldn't really get her to go outside at all. I'm so proud of my best girl,  I can't explain how much I already love her.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (27 August 2022)

Aw yay congratulations! What a lucky pup to have landed with you. Will look forward to hearing more how she settles in. She is a very pretty girl!

On loving them that much, I think we were a few days in with Ivy and I started crying, turned to my OH and said 'I just love her so much!'


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 August 2022)

She looks lovely,  for cleaning up carpets I used 1001 pet stain remover, works well.  It easy to get on line ..


----------



## nagblagger (27 August 2022)

She's gorgeous, so glad you managed to get her.


----------



## chaps89 (27 August 2022)

Ah she’s beautiful, and already made herself at home on the sofa from the looks of it


----------



## Rumtytum (27 August 2022)

This is lovely! Congratulations and looking forward to loads more pics 😀


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			We've had some number ones and number twos outside. She is still a little bit shy about it but at least now there's a positive behaviour to reinforce whereas yesterday evening we couldn't really get her to go outside at all. I'm so proud of my best girl,  I can't explain how much I already love her.
		
Click to expand...

There’s an enzyme removal liquid you can get from Pets at Home or online to properly remove the smell/attraction to re-offend in the same spot.

We teach ours cue words for toileting which makes them run outside, it’s been quite handy.


----------



## TheOldTrout (27 August 2022)

She is gorgeous! Hope you have lots of fun with her.


----------



## nagblagger (27 August 2022)

I am very disappointed though - no more pictures?


----------



## SilverLinings (27 August 2022)

She is really lovely Arkle, I hope you both enjoy many happy years together. I agree with Nagblagger though- we need more pictures


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

She moves too fast 😂 here she is checking out her pig sisters,  excuse the mess,  she's had the hay out of their feeder 🙈 going to have to get them one that feeds them hay from the inside.

Here she also is after waking us up in the middle of the night last night 🙈 I'm not entirely sure how she got there.


----------



## SilverLinings (27 August 2022)

I'm impressed she's found your bed already! Did she settle for the rest of the night after seeing you? She seems suitably disinterested in the GPs which is great, probably a good sign that she is more interested in getting at the hay


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

No she did not and I'm ashamed to say we were up and down with her. Trying not to over comfort her but also not wake the whole street. She is settling a bit more today and lied nicely on her bed while we ate,  so I'm hoping she'll be a bit better tonight. We didn't manage to get a hold of the crate today so if I can't get it tomorrow might just go buy one tomorrow and give it a go. I'm really not sure how she'll take it.


----------



## SilverLinings (27 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			No she did not and I'm ashamed to say we were up and down with her. Trying not to over comfort her but also not wake the whole street. She is settling a bit more today and lied nicely on her bed while we ate,  so I'm hoping she'll be a bit better tonight. We didn't manage to get a hold of the crate today so if I can't get it tomorrow might just go buy one tomorrow and give it a go. I'm really not sure how she'll take it.
		
Click to expand...

I expect it will just take her a few days to settle, and understand that you will still be there for her in the morning even if you 'disappear' upstairs overnight. I have to confess that my dogs have always slept in their beds at the foot of my bed, starting in a crate when puppies, which I think they find reassuring ,but I realise that set-up doesn't work for everyone. Hopefully she will start to feel secure soon and settle better at night- it sounds like you are doing a lot to reassure her


----------



## smolmaus (27 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			No she did not and I'm ashamed to say we were up and down with her. Trying not to over comfort her but also not wake the whole street. She is settling a bit more today and lied nicely on her bed while we ate,  so I'm hoping she'll be a bit better tonight. We didn't manage to get a hold of the crate today so if I can't get it tomorrow might just go buy one tomorrow and give it a go. I'm really not sure how she'll take it.
		
Click to expand...

I have a medium pets at home one (90x60x60) you could have, but she might need a large?


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

Thanks @smolmaus , I reckon she needs a large, she's 71cm from snout to tail.


----------



## SashaBabe (27 August 2022)

Congratulations.  She's absolutely gorgeous and looks as if she has settled in already. Sasha had a few accidents when she first came to us and cried for the first few nights when we went to bed.  She settled down very quickly and I'm sure your girl will too.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Thanks @smolmaus , I reckon she needs a large, she's 71cm from snout to tail.
		
Click to expand...

And if she’s anything like Mitch, you might need a very large so you can fit in a Tuffie which are pretty indestructible!


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

Terrible photo quality but she's been here 24 hours  and already  has two beds.  This one is her favourite.


----------



## Clodagh (27 August 2022)

Pah! Only two… you wait! 😄. She’s such a lucky girl.


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

Think this chair is her favourite. Sorry for the spam I'm just obsessed,  I'm a proud mammy 😂


----------



## Barton Bounty (27 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Think this chair is her favourite. Sorry for the spam I'm just obsessed,  I'm a proud mammy 😂
		
Click to expand...

Thats a gorgeous picture! Love the chair too ❤️


----------



## ester (27 August 2022)

Squeaky pig hay, you are welcome to this rack (its a manor pet housing one) for postage if you can make use of it. Fits in the cage the other way round too but does take up a fair amount of space.


----------



## ArklePig (27 August 2022)

Thank you @ester that's very kind. She has left the hay alone since,  I think maybe she was just curious and realised it wasn't tasty so will see how we go. I will let you know if we need it! That's a very cute piggy


----------



## ArklePig (28 August 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			She is lovely!

Do also remember that it is perfectly normal to go through a stage of 'what on earth have we done?' when getting a new dog, cat, horse or baby no matter how much you think you are prepared! You turn your life upside down to welcome the much wanted new arrival, and then wonder what on earth were you thinking of doing upsetting your previously orderly life .
		
Click to expand...

Some of this this morning. There was lots of howling in the middle of the night. My riding instructors friend is a dog trainer and she has said we're welcome to call her,  so I'm going to ask and explain this particular issue and ask how to make her more secure,  then we're going to book some sessions. We want to make sure we set her up for success and we need professionally trained as much as she does. Also wondering how fast we should be doing things as she seems very very clever and is catching on quick, but I don't want to teach her too much too soon and then fry her brain and have it all fall apart. We  haven't a clue what we're doing but hopefully this lady can help us. I've read all the articles,  the books,  the theory and I feel so ill equipped.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 August 2022)

I wouldn’t worry about teaching her things yet, just concentrate on getting her settled. Is she downstairs and you’re upstairs overnight? I wonder if it would be worthwhile treating her like a puppy, so either one of you stays with her or she’s up with you, maybe crated? It is overwhelming to start with. Don’t panic! It just takes time.


----------



## skinnydipper (28 August 2022)

As a new dog owner everyone will be giving you tips and advice whether you want them or not.  Here's my two penneth 

I don't think it would hurt to teach her a few simple behaviours, make it fun, lots of rewards.  It would give her something to think about it and at the same time start to build a relationship with you.

What I wouldn't do (I'm not saying you would, AP, because you seem very sensible) is flood her with new experiences.  Take it slowly and give her chance to settle in and learn to trust you.


----------



## ArklePig (28 August 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I wouldn’t worry about teaching her things yet, just concentrate on getting her settled. Is she downstairs and you’re upstairs overnight? I wonder if it would be worthwhile treating her like a puppy, so either one of you stays with her or she’s up with you, maybe crated? It is overwhelming to start with. Don’t panic! It just takes time.
		
Click to expand...


Last night we (stupidly maybe?) let her sleep in her bed in our room. Some gobsh! te in the street yelled YEOWWW at 2am and that said her off howling,  she seemed very worked up and she got into the bed between us. Maybe we should have put her back in her bed but we didn't. Then at 4am something else happened and she started to howl, I gave her a couple of gentle pats and spoke to her softly and she settled down again. Long term we really want her to sleep in the kitchen but the kitchen is a party wall and I am terrified she will disturb the neighbours and have them complaining. Just don't know how to get her settled down there,  but a part of  me thinks when she settles she will realise we always come back. Sorry if I'm rambling I am tired 😂=j=

I really do not want to share a bed with a wriggly ball of gundog for the next 12-14 years. 

Re teaching her behaviours @skinnydipper she now thinks weeing outside is the most fun ever as she gets the good treats for that,  and we've also been rewarding her for settling on her bed when we're eating etc. That's all we've really tried to teach her so far. She hasn't had any new experiences yet,  the rescue advised to keep it to home and garden for the first few days. Our garden is on 4 tiers and has steps and she thinks it's the most fun ever as the springer in her doesn't need to bother with the steps 🙈 we also have lots of overgrown hedging and bushes for her so plenty to sniff at.


----------



## ArklePig (28 August 2022)

Meant to say many new experiences.  Obviously moving into her house is a very new experience.


----------



## ArklePig (28 August 2022)

Omg OUR house. Though I guess it's hers now.  Typos galore, did I mention I'm tired 😂


----------



## YorksG (28 August 2022)

The reaction to noise may be because where she was before was quiet. Our Rotters went to stay with daughter so sis and I could go to some event or other. We offered their crate, but it was declined. We were informed that they got no sleep at all, as B rotter barked at every passing car, all night! We have no passing traffic here and B obviously thought she had to protect the household!


----------



## Clodagh (28 August 2022)

For what it’s worth, I’ve had dozens of dogs and every new one I think what do I do and how will I cope. Every single time. Have a nap this afternoon when you can. I don’t train immediately but reward good behaviour and don’t reward bad.


----------



## Clodagh (28 August 2022)

Red is a damaged girl and is a bit kid gloves. She always assumes the worst. Even so I didn’t allow what to me is unacceptable from day one ( jumping up was her main crime).


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 August 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Red is a damaged girl and is a bit kid gloves. She always assumes the worst. Even so I didn’t allow what to me is unacceptable from day one ( jumping up was her main crime).
		
Click to expand...


That's the thing, if you allow unwanted behaviours to go unchecked at the beginning of your time together, you can't  later blame the dog for thinking that they are perfectly acceptable behaviours but you do have to pick your battles. 
Our biggest problem is that the brown one thinks that counter surfing is normal behaviour.  We don't get cross but tell her 'off' and then  'sit' when she does it. Slowly she is getting better, very slowly.
.


----------



## ArklePig (28 August 2022)

Today has been lovely and calm so far. She has started taking herself off for a snooze,  whereas previously she wouldn't let us out of her sight. 

POV-you're eating an ice pop.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (28 August 2022)

That sounds good, bit more settled already  

She really is so pretty!


----------



## ArklePig (28 August 2022)

I might be biased but I think she's the most beautiful dog I've ever seen. 😂


----------



## iknowmyvalue (28 August 2022)

She’s gorgeous 😍 I do have a weakness for anything vaguely resembling a spaniel though! (And also love pointers but never owned one)

sounds like you’re doing everything right. Hopefully she will get more acclimatised to sounds, in terms of transitioning from bedroom to kitchen I’d do it like a puppy. Gradually move her bed/crate further away from you, until she’s outside your room, then out of sight, then outside with the bedroom door closed. Once she’s got that far, transitioning to being shut in the kitchen shouldn’t be too much of a stretch in theory. 

I’m another who would advocate crate training, even if just to get her used to it as a positive experience if she ever has to stay in the vets or for flexibility if she goes on holiday with you (as some places do not allow dogs on furniture, and I’ve found a crate is the easiest way to ensure no sneaky furniture adventures when you’re asleep!)

Ginger spaniel does not love her crate (despite being crate trained as a pup) but she knows the score, and it allows her to come most places with me. 

but I’m sure professionals who meet her in person will be able to give you the best guidance!


----------



## ArklePig (28 August 2022)

A friend of my riding instructor who is a dog trainer,  very very kindly rang me today and gave me a good half an hours free advice. She has given us some short term things to work on, and we're going to have an in person session soon. She sounded like a very sensible type,  and riding instructors dog is v well adjusted, so hopefully we're on the right path. It was nice to just have a chat, though there's a lot of advice here and support which I greatly appreciate it was very helpful to actually just go through everything and have her pick up on a few things I said that I might not really have registered as issues. She also asked some specific questions which helped her give some more advice. Turns out we were inadvertently doing a few things wrong.  

We will definitely be crate training her.


----------



## ArklePig (29 August 2022)

She was in the bed again last night,  as trainer has given some things for us to work on during today to start  getting back her into the crate this evening, and we decided to just do what we needed to do last night,  but I'm pleased to announce there was not a peep out of her all night. Yay for a full night's sleep. I'm sure there'll be howls tonight when she goes to the kitchen. But at least I've had one night's sleep.

ETA we had no accidents over night either,  which I'm most pleased about.


----------



## scats (29 August 2022)

What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Moobli (29 August 2022)

She’s lovely!  Sounds like you have plenty of good advice to be going on with.


----------



## ArklePig (29 August 2022)

Moobli said:



			She’s lovely!  Sounds like you have plenty of good advice to be going on with.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! We prepared so hard for a dog and I still can't believe how ill equipped we were, but I can see the light now 😂


----------



## Clodagh (29 August 2022)

Everything is easier to cope with when you’ve had a nights sleep!
I know it’s important you only stick with one train of advice but IMO it sounds like a huge step from her sleeping in the bed to bring in a crate in the kitchen, I’m not sure I myself would do that in one step.


----------



## ArklePig (29 August 2022)

Sorry I worded that all wrong she's not being shoved in the kitchen to cry it out, I meant I'm sure there'll be howls today when we try to leave her alone in the kitchen for a few minutes- we were advised to try it for a few minutes at a time during the day. Does that make sense? I'm second guessing everything.  The longest peace we've had so far is 10 minutes yesterday while she had a frozen kong. 

We're prepared to take shifts sleeping downstairs with her if neccesary but she does need out of the bedroom and it'll take as long as it takes to get her down there alone. We just needed a sleep last night before we attempt anything today. I don't sleep well anyway but the first two nights have broken me 😂😭


----------



## Clodagh (29 August 2022)

I wouldn’t have her in the bedroom either, although Tawny sleeps upstairs. 🙈. Baby steps sound like the way to go. Good luck!


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2022)

Maybe try giving a stuffed frozen kong when you leave her, radio on low with a talking or classical music station on.   Make sure shes had a chance to pee and poo outside first.   Personally not a huge crate fan but they can be ok if used correctly.  If you dont want her upstairs or on the bed now is the time to start that. Letting her do something then stopping her will be much harder and more confusing for her.  Set the ground rules now as if you let her do something one day but not the next she wont know where she is.


----------



## ArklePig (29 August 2022)

She's been snoozing on the sofa of her own accord for the last hour after her morning walk and we are pottering around the house without being whined at or howled at. This is honestly amazing.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			She's been snoozing on the sofa of her own accord for the last hour after her morning walk and we are pottering around the house without being whined at or howled at. This is honestly amazing.
		
Click to expand...


It is such a huge change for her that she was bound to be unsettled at first but she is obviously beginning to settle and feel more at home now. Well done!

I don't have dogs on the bed either but agree that now you have allowed her to sleep there, you will need to make changes slowly. I would start with a crate in the bedroom but have another crate in the kitchen, if that's where you want her to sleep eventually.


----------



## ArklePig (29 August 2022)

Thanks @Pearlsasinger makes sense think we will do it that way.


----------



## ArklePig (29 August 2022)

This is probably a stupid question, but the Internet is giving me conflicting advice. She absolutely stinks of that distinctive  kennels/rescue smell, but I really don't want to overwhelm her, when do ye think I might be able to give her a clean?


----------



## wren123 (29 August 2022)

I'd tentatively try washing her with a sponge and bucket of warm water in the garden, if she doesn't mind then I'd give her a wash and rinse, with rewards. If she doesn't like it I'd leave it today. Take your cue from her.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			This is probably a stupid question, but the Internet is giving me conflicting advice. She absolutely stinks of that distinctive  kennels/rescue smell, but I really don't want to overwhelm her, when do ye think I might be able to give her a clean?
		
Click to expand...


I would ask the rescue what they have done with her, a good brushing would probably make quite a lot of difference and you can get wet wipes for dogs.


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2022)

you can get sprays that will freshen her up.  I would not bath her yet.  Let her settle first.


----------



## Amymay (29 August 2022)

wren123 said:



			I'd tentatively try washing her with a sponge and bucket of warm water in the garden, if she doesn't mind then I'd give her a wash and rinse, with rewards. If she doesn't like it I'd leave it today. Take your cue from her.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## ArklePig (31 August 2022)

Writing this as a reference for myself so hopefully I can look back in a few months and breathe a sigh of relief.

I didn't wash her, decided just to put up with the stink as fabric can be washed but it's harder to settle a dog. She is mostly very good, we had an accident in the house yesterday morning for which OH blames himself as he said he didn't let her out earlier enough so I wouldn't hold that against her. Not that I would really.

We had a nice walk yesterday evening and bumped into a friend of mine and she sat nicely and interacted with my friend and DIDN'T JUMP ON HER. This is a big win. 

We are experiencing a couple of anxious behaviours in the house, particularly leg humping of the OH. It doesn't sound like a lot but it is a lot she can be relentless and her nails scratch against you while she's holding on for dear life. It's honestly a nightmare. It seems like an anxiety behaviour and she is very amped up when she's doing it.  She also gets mouthy when she's anxious-she doesn't attempt to bite at all I think just mouthy. This went on for a good while yesterday afternoon and at one stage I did cry and think what have I done. But then she was an angel later that night. She had previously taken to howling whenever someone went up the stairs, down the stairs, took a shower etc, but this is getting less frequent as she learns our normal household noises. Yesterday OH was working from home and he went upstairs and left her downstairs for a half an hour and she was fine.

We're trying not to over train her right now just deal with things in order of what we really can't live with and build up to bigger stuff. We really can't live with the leg humping/mouthing . She's not great on the lead but not the worst dog I've ever walked either and she's clever so she'll get there.

Last night she slept in her crate downstairs with OH in the next room, there wasn't a peep out of her. I'm on sofa sleeping duty tonight.

On Tuesday evening we had a scary experience (for me), someone at the end of our road has two dogs, a staffy and something big and black not a German shepherd but similar size. The staffy barked while we walked past and when we were coming home he got out of his garden and came over to us. I tried to keep walking and tried not to react as I didn't want her to be afraid, but then he had a sniff, growled at her twice and then he went away. While nothing terrible happened, I was so afraid of what could happen. If anyone has any thoughts as to how I should have dealt with that I'm all ears, as I now have a bit of anxiety walking past that house. I saw the owner arriving home last night and the bigger one was growling at his own owner. I'm not a staffy/big dog hater at all but these ones seem a bit mean.

This morning she stepped straight into her harness and stood nicely while it was fastened. The basic training is there somewhere I think.

Other than the neighbour dog, which I have no strategy for (neighbour himself a bit intimidating) I feel like she has the makings of a cracking dog, she just doesn't know much yet. She's a good girl, and very clever, it's just very overwhelming but I already feel so attached and will do whatever it takes to make her a bit more civilised. Over all I think she's as good as any rescue dog who didn't get out a lot in her old home could be so soon. Dog trainer is coming tonight , I cannot wait.

If you read this essay thank you.


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 August 2022)

I would say the humping and mouthing is a anxious behaviour,  I would just try to distract her with a toy or teach her a alternative behaviour which you can reward her for.  Can you avoid the neighbours house by going a another route?  If not maybe take her in the car to avoid it for a bit.  At least until shes more settled.   Maybe speak to the neighbour as if hes dogs getting out that could be a problem.  Report to dog warden?


----------



## Clodagh (31 August 2022)

I suspect she gets overwrought and overtired and that leads to mouthing and humping. Try to schedule plenty of rest/ sleep and downtime into her day. If she starts humping remove her from your leg (I’d keep a collar on her if not already) and shut her away to calm down. Maybe have a filled Kong or whatever so the shut away isn’t a punishment but just a rest break. Be calm, nonreactive and persistent.
She is only a pup and their brains just explode .


----------



## Clodagh (31 August 2022)

And I always get between my dog and an approaching dog. It can be easier said than done, especially if your dog is scared and reluctant to move.
Also my dogs don’t mind me swearing at others, you don’t want to frighten your girl though.


----------



## Birker2020 (31 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Today has been lovely and calm so far. She has started taking herself off for a snooze,  whereas previously she wouldn't let us out of her sight.

POV-you're eating an ice pop.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely looking dog, you done well there girl!


----------



## ArklePig (31 August 2022)

Thanks @Clodagh we've been keeping the collar on for this reason. I have screenshot your message and sent it to OH who is home with her at the minute but apparently there's been no humping yet today. Yet. 

I didn't really acknowledge the other dog cause I didn't want to scare her but I will try (or maybe send OH) to talk to the neighbour. His dogs are in the front garden so Ican't just knock the door. He sometimes turns at the end of our cul de sac so if I keep my eyes open I might spot him at his gate.


----------



## Morwenna (31 August 2022)

My sister’s rescue GSP was exactly the same with humping and mouthing (and submissive weeing in the house). The humping and mouthing were when she needed to calm down. She couldn’t be shut in another room at that point and crates freaked her out so she would be put on a very short lead and ignored and generally after a few minutes fussing she’d be fast asleep. The submissive weeing got better as her confidence grew and as she realised she wouldn’t be punished (suspect she had been in at least one of her previous homes).


----------



## Karran (31 August 2022)

It sounds like you're doing really well!  She's a lovely dog - I agree with the others about it probably being over-excited/over tired behaviour!

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## ArklePig (31 August 2022)

Thank you @Karran ! Sometimes I feel I shouldn't have custody of a fly lol but I reckon we'll get there. She is very cute and snuggly when she's not being anxious and we love her loads. Last night she finally grasped that for us to play fetch she has to actually drop the toy. I was so proud of her lol.  I guess that's why we second guess, we want to make sure we're doing the right things and are afraid of mentally scarring her or something.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 August 2022)

You are doing absolutely fine! Young dogs do get overtired easily,  just try to catch her before that stage (easier said than done) and pop her in a crate or somewhere quiet with a chew toy/ Kong for a rest. If you miss the signs, quiet time after the behaviour has started will work to break the cycle.  If you can build quiet times into your routine,  that will help her.


----------



## Karran (31 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Thank you @Karran ! Sometimes I feel I shouldn't have custody of a fly lol but I reckon we'll get there. She is very cute and snuggly when she's not being anxious and we love her loads. Last night she finally grasped that for us to play fetch she has to actually drop the toy. I was so proud of her lol.  I guess that's why we second guess, we want to make sure we're doing the right things and are afraid of mentally scarring her or something.
		
Click to expand...

Been there done that and occasionally still have same thoughts, except a fly sounds a bit responsible! Maybe a seamonkey? If you search you can see some of the posts I've made about my rehomed collie. I spent months, if not years second guessing myself about doing things the wrong way and making things worse! Stick with your instincts and you'll be flying in no time!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 August 2022)

You sound like you’re doing really well with her. She will settle, you will look back at this thread next year and realise she’s a totally different girl.

Is the neighbour’s dog jumping out of its garden? I’d see if I could have a word with the owner, hopefully he’s not an idiot unreasonable owner like the one Tiddlypom has been writing about and will secure the dog better. If it isn’t attacking, teach her the watch me command, treat in hand, ignore other dog/distraction, walk past swiftly without hesitation. My lot know the come on/let’s go command which means ignore, move on.


----------



## Clodagh (31 August 2022)

Morwenna said:



			My sister’s rescue GSP was exactly the same with humping and mouthing (and submissive weeing in the house). The humping and mouthing were when she needed to calm down. She couldn’t be shut in another room at that point and crates freaked her out so she would be put on a very short lead and ignored and generally after a few minutes fussing she’d be fast asleep. The submissive weeing got better as her confidence grew and as she realised she wouldn’t be punished (suspect she had been in at least one of her previous homes).
		
Click to expand...

Add to what Morwhenna says, you don’t want her to think time out is a punishment. It’s a happy time. But not exciting! If she’s not wanting to be shut away just get her to lie down/ distract but it’s not a time for trying to teach anything.


----------



## nagblagger (31 August 2022)

Think how far you have come, it's been less than a week, strange dog in completely alien environment, now settling and accepting boundaries. Don't put yourself down you are doing so well.


----------



## ArklePig (31 August 2022)

Thanks everyone. 

I'm most pleased to announce there has been no humping today.


----------



## ArklePig (31 August 2022)

Silly update-the dog trainer seemed to really like Fodhla and said she was 'a very sweet dog who's highly trainable'. I feel so happy and delighted that others see what I see in her. 

I know everything she's at is to be expected from a dog at this stage, it's not that I expect her to be perfect, it's that we want to make sure that we're setting her up for success.


----------



## ArklePig (1 September 2022)

Working from home today, whereas OH has been with her the last few days. She was okay earlier, a little bit of whining and howling but settled. She went out to toilet at 11 and took her about 30 mins to settle down - nothing bad just pacing about and then she took herself to bed. While she was sleeping I had to run out to get drop the car at the garage, totally unplanned to leave her alone but I think my timing chain is on the way out so had to be done, anyway when I arrived home 30 mins later she barely stirred. She's currently snoring beside me in her bed. I'd planned to take her out for play time at lunch but I am going to let sleeping dogs lie for right now and will take her out a bit later. Am nervous because I've been taking her out every 2 hours until she gets to know the craic with telling me she wants out to pee but hopefully she'll not go in her bed. 

There has been no humping and no mouthing. I kind of feel bad that OH got the difficult first few days at home but I'm just counting my blessings she didn't kick off while I was on online court this morning.


----------



## MyBoyChe (1 September 2022)

Youre doing great, the most important thing is that you love her and you care about her, thats already obvious.  The rest will come.  Whats that saying, no bad dogs, only bad owners.  Youre already a great owner because you realise you dont know it all and are happy to ask for help  and listen to suggestions.  Shes one very lucky little pup x


----------



## ArklePig (1 September 2022)

Thanks! I really wouldn't have survived these last few days without this forum so I really just want to thank everyone for their advice and support and reassurance that we're doing our best.


----------



## ArklePig (1 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			There has been no humping and no mouthing.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind. It's a bit like saying 'I haven't fallen off in ages' isn't it. Probably shouldn't have said that either 😂


----------



## ArklePig (3 September 2022)

We rented a secure field for half an hour this morning. Lots of zoomies were had and she was all tuckered out after. Usually when she comes home from being out she can get a bit wound up, so I gave her a yak bar when we got home. She nibbled at it for a while, hid it in her crate, and now she's snoozing beside me. She's obviously a handful but she is settling more and more every day. 

She also had her first trip to pets at home early this morning when it was very quiet which she enjoyed. Except we met a man who told us he had a Belgian malinois and a mastiff and gave us loads of useless advice about how we have to teach her we're the leaders of the pack. Was all I could  do not to tell him to eff off but I made vague noises until Mr AP pretended he needed me in a different section lol.


----------



## Clodagh (3 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			We rented a secure field for half an hour this morning. Lots of zoomies were had and she was all tuckered out after. Usually when she comes home from being out she can get a bit wound up, so I gave her a yak bar when we got home. She nibbled at it for a while, hid it in her crate, and now she's snoozing beside me. She's obviously a handful but she is settling more and more every day. 

She also had her first trip to pets at home early this morning when it was very quiet which she enjoyed. Except we met a man who told us he had a Belgian malinois and a mastiff and gave us loads of useless advice about how we have to teach her we're the leaders of the pack. Was all I could  do not to tell him to eff off but I made vague noises until Mr AP pretended he needed me in a different section lol.
		
Click to expand...

Great update. What a blessing that helpful man was around to share his wisdom. 🤣.
You are doing a brilliant job.


----------



## ArklePig (3 September 2022)

Thank you @Clodagh.

I should have said we had a poo inside this morning because I accidentally let her upstairs so that's my fault, carpet still equals poo it seems. I'm going through quite a lot of that enzyme remover 😂There was a bit of humping and mouthing last night but nothing major and she gave up trying quicker than usual. We just love her so much and her sleeping beside me is so rewarding 

Hate random 'helpful' men though. NO ONE ASKED YOU.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 September 2022)

Just be careful with Yak bars, they do have cows milk in and upset one of our Labs. She did eat a whole one in one go, though!


----------



## ArklePig (3 September 2022)

Yikes PS that's scary. We are supervising her but I will be extremely vigilant that's scary.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			We rented a secure field for half an hour this morning. Lots of zoomies were had and she was all tuckered out after. Usually when she comes home from being out she can get a bit wound up, so I gave her a yak bar when we got home. She nibbled at it for a while, hid it in her crate, and now she's snoozing beside me. She's obviously a handful but she is settling more and more every day.

She also had her first trip to pets at home early this morning when it was very quiet which she enjoyed. Except we met a man who told us he had a Belgian malinois and a mastiff and gave us loads of useless advice about how we have to teach her we're the leaders of the pack. Was all I could  do not to tell him to eff off but I made vague noises until Mr AP pretended he needed me in a different section lol.
		
Click to expand...

Oh lord save us from random ‘alpha pack leader’ types! I had a lady tell us that we had to ‘look him in the eyes’ when we mentioned that Zak was not great with other dogs. Hmm, he liked to stare at us anyway, so bit pointless to look him in the eye!

What I like about this place is that there are lots of experienced people but as it’s virtual, you can take it or leave it after see what works for your dog. They’re all different, as Aunty Barbara always said.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Never mind. It's a bit like saying 'I haven't fallen off in ages' isn't it. Probably shouldn't have said that either 😂
		
Click to expand...

i said almost exactly that and i fell off and was seriously injured the following week😟😟 it must have been at least 14 years ago when i last fell off..


----------



## ArklePig (3 September 2022)

Just going to leave this here.


----------



## ArklePig (3 September 2022)

I actually can't cope. She was a perfect angel all day after her fun trip to the field this morning, she chewed her yak, played with some toys, snoozed on the sofa. Then she went out for a walk with OH tonight-I'd say 30/40 mins max. Then when she came home she was like hell on wheels with the humping and the mouthing (they always seem to go together). She wasn't interested in any distraction at all she just wanted to hump and mouth and it was like a crazy anxiety spiral. I actually cried and told OH I don't want her. I do want her I'm just at a loss. 
She's hardly getting over stimulated from a walk and a zoom around the field this morning? Has anyone any tips please I just don't know how to prevent it.


----------



## bonny (3 September 2022)

Do you know why she was rehomed ? I was wondering if she was like this in her previous home or if you are seeing new behaviours ?


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 September 2022)

That actually does sound like a busy day for a non-working pet dog.

Put a light hand line on her collar, maybe two hand lengths, no loop to catch on anything, just cut the end off a cheap leash and either knot the end or burn it off with a lighter.
Physically get her off you using the line, hold her out and away from you with the line and tell her to knock it off.
When she snaps out of it, calmly reward with a toy or food.
To be honest I'd be telling her verbally when she looks like she's thinking about it, to not think about it, then again, when she's been shocked out of doing it, you can give her something else to do.
I have a very authoritative HEY!
Generally, speak, move and act calmly but firmly, it's not optional.

In fairness if she's repeated the behaviour several times, she obviously thinks she's 'allowed' and either what you have done to stop it already has been ineffectual, or the buzz it gives her outweighs any a) admonishment b) positive alternative that you are giving her.

So for me I'd be either upping the level of 'don't do that' or finding out what would be best to fulfill that need in her. Ideally a combination of both.

You also have to teach her a 'place'/bed command so that she will go and chill out when told to.

It would be lovely if we could achieve absolutely everything by positivity and motivation and most times I do, but sometimes dogs have to do/not do things because we told them to/not to.
Just 'be a good dog' without being plied too much with anything.
My young one can over-exert herself and start manically biting my hands, she just gets held in the collar/in place until she calms TF down.


----------



## skinnydipper (4 September 2022)

This is not her fault.

Too much, far too soon, has taken her over the threshold of what she can cope with.

She left her previous home, spent time in a rescue and came to a new home.  Her stress hormones would be high.  These can take days to drop to normal levels.

Start again, give her a chance to settle in and calm down.

Things you can do at home:

Occupy her mind.

Give her soft food on a Likimat, kibble in something like a Kong Wobbler, or scatter feed.

Give her something to chew, not something hard she could break her teeth on, chewing is relaxing.

Teach her to watch you and reward. To touch your hand (nose target).  Both of these will be useful when you go out - engagement and recall.

Teach her to settle



skinnydipper said:



			I don't use a crate/cage so I teach "on your bed" which is the dog's own bed and also "on the mat" which is a piece of vet bed.

Mat training is handy if you are going somewhere like a cafe and want him to settle. You can just roll it up and put it in a yoga mat bag and take it with you.

Go to the mat, call your dog, ask him to lie on the mat and reward him for doing so and then use your release word, I use OK, and then throw a treat away from the mat so that he leaves the mat and you can call him back again. Rinse and repeat. Each time you ask him to lie on the mat, slightly extend the period you are asking him to stay in a down before you release him. Maybe do it half a dozen times each session, a few times a day, for as many days as is necessary.

When he is lying down for longer periods have the mat near your chair and reward him periodically for not moving from the mat without actually releasing him. If he leaves the mat before you have released him just call him back again and ask him to lie down.

You will get to the point when you can just say "on your bed" or "on the mat" and he will go and settle without rewarding or throwing treats.

Hope that helps.
		
Click to expand...

Take it slowly, be patient.

ETA.  Read up on trigger stacking.


----------



## Clodagh (4 September 2022)

Remember if she was a new baby puppy you’d got she would be difficult, new dogs are difficult. She is as overwhelmed as you are. I agree with both CC and SD. Do way less with her, tiring young dogs out is not the answer to them being better behaved. 
When she’s calm do some engagement training. You may have seen my conversation with CC about the stop whistle, well just try for a nudge or a direct look (whichever works) for a ‘yes’ and treat.


----------



## Archangel (4 September 2022)

If it is any comfort - my friend has just taken on a rescue (hound,pointer and something else cross) and it is quite a hill to climb for both of them.  No humping but she has managed to fit in an emergency overnight stay at the vets instead.


----------



## scats (4 September 2022)

It’s very early days and as someone has said, if she were a puppy, you’d be in that hard early days period so I’d see it as very similar to that.
Accept the little wins at the moment and try to distract her from behaviour you don’t want.
I have a variety of noises I make when I am grooming to stop a dog doing unwanted behaviour.  It can be enough to get their attention and then I reward that.  Can you make a noise that you can use solely as a ‘stop what you are doing and focus on me’ signal?  A good one is rolling your tongue (is that what it’s called?).


----------



## ArklePig (4 September 2022)

Her little face greeting me this morning was the cutest thing ever and I feel so guilty that I cried about her. 

@bonny  she's just stressed, it's not a personality flaw. 

She has all the chews, licks, mats, etc and she just doesn't want them so I think being better prepared for before it starts is my answer here- we have been teaching bed, watch etc but we need to do more as it flies out of her head as soon as she freaks out.  I will definitely attach a line as well. 

She was an absolute angel all day, I knew that second walk was going to be a mistake, lesson learned. 

And no I didn't expect her to be easy she's actually better than I expected in lots of ways. 

I love her so much but feel like I'm just fucking her up.


----------



## Amymay (4 September 2022)

Why do you think a second walk was a mistake?


----------



## stangs (4 September 2022)

You're not f*cking her up. She's not holding any of this against you; she's just learning to deal with her worries, as are you.

It does sound like the main issue is trigger stacking. So worth making notes - literally keeping a diary - of what the minor triggers are out on walks (the things she's not properly reactive to, but might look at a little longer, or yawn after, etc) as well as in the home (in particular, domestic life involves a lot of noise - how much of that can you reduce?) You can start to work on acclimatising her to these triggers over time, one by one. Because they're minor, dealing with them shouldn't result in her going over threshold. And, once she's comfortable with something, it then won't contribute to trigger stacking (eventually). 

As you're working on addressing these triggers, plan walks that are as quiet/without triggers as possible. I'd also be doing desensitisation walks with a dog like this where possible: long lead walks in quiet locations where she chooses her pace and gets to sniff as much as she wants.


----------



## ArklePig (4 September 2022)

Amymay said:



			Why do you think a second walk was a mistake?
		
Click to expand...

Just because she was an absolute angel for the entire day and fell apart after it. Too much for one day I think. 

Thanks @stangs that makes a lot of sense as well. She's currently beside me behaving like she's been here her whole life and looking at me as if to say 'what's your problem' 😂


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 September 2022)

You are not f-ing her up. That happened long before you got her, it's why she needed to be rehomed. One decent walk a day is enough for her to cope with, just a quick turn around the block, or playtime in the garden will do in addition. Remember she had been to a new place when she went to the secure field, that is tiring, running free is tiring, making her own decision bout whether to do as you say when running free is tiring, sniffing unfamiliar smells is tiring. A new dog is never easy but you re doing fine with her, even very experienced owners have to get to know what works with a new dog, especially a rehome, over time. Just be prepared to acknowledge, as you are, that a different approach might he better, when you see that something isn't working. All will be fine, she will settle. 
Just to go back to the interfering fella, your dog does need to know that you are in charge, it will help her to feel secure. That definitely doesn't mean that you should be harsh with her but does mean that you should be consistent and firm when necessary.


----------



## ArklePig (4 September 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Just to go back to the interfering fella, your dog does need to know that you are in charge, it will help her to feel secure. That definitely doesn't mean that you should be harsh with her but does mean that you should be consistent and firm when necessary.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with this, I'm trying to be very clear and consistent with boundaries so she knows what's what, but I know it's going to take time and maybe I'm not being as firm as I think? I feel like I'm not being fair on her, she really has improved a lot in just week, and logically I know there'll be steps forward and steps back it's just hard sometimes in the moment. OH must be much firmer than me as she directs the majority of her wound up behaviour at me but yet I'm the first person she comes to for a cuddle. 

Alpha man also came out with such gems as 'to teach her recall you should let her off lead in the dark and she'll be so scared she won't leave your side', I was like, sir, I'm not trying to scare my dog I'm trying to foster confidence and independence. He gave me a laugh if nothing else.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 September 2022)

Dont have any different advice to offer but as am example ,  my whippet cross puppy 5 months old and  my youngest terrier 2 years old seem to flip out for a while in the evening, they start haring in and out of the garden like maniacs,  after a few mins i stop them and make them calm down, i may need to get hold of one of them to keep them still , then its all calm again.  I dont know what the trigger is .  so try not to get too stressed about your new girl, its early days and those sort of things happen to all of us, even if they are not rescues and the owner (me) has had dogs for all of her life ..


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			She has all the chews, licks, mats, etc and she just doesn't want them so I think being better prepared for before it starts is my answer here- .
		
Click to expand...

On this note, I think it was Jane Donaldson who said that if you presented a crossword puzzle to a person who had no idea what it was, they wouldn't find it a very fun way to occupy their time.

It's a mistake a lot of us make in that we plop apparatus in front of a dog without ever first engaging and being part of the game.
This is especially important for dogs who may be stressed - they need to be shown things.

If you are using food as a reward or a distraction, the dog must be hungry.
I personally use the dog's own food.
I took on a dog who I'd known for six years and was well adjusted but I still spent the first few weeks feeding him by hand on walks for checking in with me to reinforce that I was 'the nice lady with the food'.
It was still a stressful time for him despite coming from one nice home to another nice home.

You're not f"ing anything up!


----------



## skinnydipper (4 September 2022)

stangs said:



			You're not f*cking her up. She's not holding any of this against you; she's just learning to deal with her worries, as are you.

It does sound like the main issue is trigger stacking. So worth making notes - literally keeping a diary - of what the minor triggers are out on walks (the things she's not properly reactive to, but might look at a little longer, or yawn after, etc) as well as in the home (in particular, domestic life involves a lot of noise - how much of that can you reduce?) You can start to work on acclimatising her to these triggers over time, one by one. Because they're minor, dealing with them shouldn't result in her going over threshold. And, once she's comfortable with something, it then won't contribute to trigger stacking (eventually).

As you're working on addressing these triggers, plan walks that are as quiet/without triggers as possible. I'd also be doing desensitisation walks with a dog like this where possible: long lead walks in quiet locations where she chooses her pace and gets to sniff as much as she wants.
		
Click to expand...

IMO the pet supermarket visit would be a trigger, not household noise, then add over arousal at the field.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (4 September 2022)

Not sure I can offer more than has been said but just wanted to say I really relate to that fear of messing them up! It was like that in the beginning with Ivy and then again after we moved house and things started to unravel. We're back on a more positive path now and you will get there too. Your girl is lucky to have caring owners who want to learn how to help her and that have her needs in mind.


----------



## stangs (4 September 2022)

skinnydipper said:



			IMO the pet supermarket visit would be a trigger, not household noise, then add over arousal at the field.
		
Click to expand...

One thing being a trigger doesn't mean another isn't. Of course, a supermarket visit is probably more upsetting than, say, a microwave beeping. But given that meeting triggers is often unavoidable when you take the dog outside, it's always worth knowing what's might be a trigger in the home, so you can avoid that and so minimise the likelihood of the dog going over threshold, as seems to have been the case with AP's girl yesterday evening.


----------



## skinnydipper (4 September 2022)

stangs said:



			One thing being a trigger doesn't mean another isn't. Of course, a supermarket visit is probably more upsetting than, say, a microwave beeping. But given that meeting triggers is often unavoidable when you take the dog outside, it's always worth knowing what's might be a trigger in the home, so you can avoid that and so minimise the likelihood of the dog going over threshold, as seems to have been the case with AP's girl yesterday evening.
		
Click to expand...

Unless she is going to be a service dog or do the shopping then visiting a supermarket would seem to me to be unnecessary stress.


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 September 2022)

Visiting pet shops is incredibly stressful for me because my dogs stick their heads in the pick and mix, pee on the floor and want to 'play' with the rabbits.


----------



## stangs (4 September 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			want to 'play' with the rabbits.
		
Click to expand...

Slight tangent, but I used to know a lady who'd take her retired racing greyhound to the pet store as a treat. Apparently, it loved watching the guinea pigs because it had a 'paternal instinct'. We stopped talking when I found out she was planning on buying some guinea pigs, and keeping them _free range_ around the house with the dog...


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 September 2022)

stangs said:



			Slight tangent, but I used to know a lady who'd take her retired racing greyhound to the pet store as a treat. Apparently, it loved watching the guinea pigs because it had a 'paternal instinct'. We stopped talking when I found out she was planning on buying some guinea pigs, and keeping them _free range_ around the house with the dog...
		
Click to expand...

OMG😱😱😱. I had guinea pigs and also had a lurcher who pretty much ignored them but there is no way i would have let my pigs loose ,  they did go on the grass in a run but the dog was supervised all of the time and never left on her own with them outside..


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 September 2022)

skinnydipper said:



			Unless she is going to be a service dog or do the shopping then visiting a supermarket would seem to me to be unnecessary stress.
		
Click to expand...


We do take ours to PaH, partly because the nearest branch has an integrated vets surgery and a freely available weighing scale, so it is useful to get them used to vet smells without the trauma but I would choose very carefully whether it was useful for this dog  at this stage. We haven't taken the brown one there yet and don't have any immediate plans to do so.


----------



## Moobli (4 September 2022)

Try to relax.  Lots of initial issues sort themselves out over time.  Focus on the behaviour you want and try to ignore the rest.  She sounds a lovely little dog and you aren’t going to f- her up, just take things at her speed.  Try not to cram too much into such a short space of time.  Get to know one another.  It can feel very overwhelming bringing in a new dog or pup, but you have a whole lifetime together so try not to do too much too soon.  You’re doing fine!


----------



## Karran (4 September 2022)

Deep breath! You'll be OK! Definitely agree about the trigger stacking. I had no concept of it at all before adopting Mrs Collie.
I had it explained to me as a bucket with a hole in it. Everything good or bad goes in the bucket and when the bucket overflows that's when you get unwanted behaviour - I had chasing, spinning oon the lead, screaming barks, bites that were meant to break skin and deaf-to-the-world zoomies when Mrs Collie got overwhelmed. The hole in the bucket is where it all drains out and a well bought up, well adjusted dog has a reasonably big bucket hole so it never overflows. 
Our job with pups and 'new to the family' dogs is to manage what's going in the bucket and work on growing that hole. 

Maybe dial everything back a notch. Just let her go for short leg stretch wee breaks up and down your road, or in the garden and teach her about sniffy games, how to use kongs and chews at home. With Mrs Collie stuff could build up and up over minutes in 'her bucket' and the come down could take ages. - for example to start with as she was so wired, just seeing a car going down the road would be enough to trigger her chase issues and we'd be spinning, screaming and lunging on the lead and then it would get worse seeing a jogger/cyclist, another dog playing offlead.

Once you've got the chilled behaviour you need at home, then start building up, quiet park walks, maybe a trip around a supermarket car park during super quiet hours so she can get used to different environments, maybe it might even be as low key as putting her in the car, giving her a treat, taking her out again, building up to having a treat while engine's running, driving around the block and coming home again. Tiny, tiny baby steps to slowly increase what she can cope with experiencing.

Take the pressure off of her and you and treat yourselves to chocolate/wine/whatever works and remember you've got this! 😊


----------



## Clodagh (4 September 2022)

Supermarkets stress me out. I don’t take my dogs shopping. With SD on that. Lights, beeps, people, smells…
I had missed she did that as well.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 September 2022)

I think treating her like she’s a puppy is right. We took ours to Pets at Home as tiny babies but we had them cuddled in then once vaccinated, they were happy to wander round. Oddly, Goose hated another pet store so was taken out, it was overload, no idea why when we were the only people in there.

Mine get their second wind after tea and there’s a lot of zooming/play fighting. On a day when they couldn’t go in the garden, Mitch was trying to crawl up my arm and nibbled me. He wouldn’t stop so was spoken to very strongly and physically removed.

If you can learn her triggers, then you can try to head her off at the pass. I find having a routine and sticking to it helps. Mitch gets very twitchy by 10.30-walk time. 5.30 and they all know it’s nearly teatime.

Yak chews and stuffed kongs are really helpful. Have a look at paddywack (I like Maltbys-Amazon) for a longer lasting chew. Keeping her entertained without overstimulating her will be key. I wouldn’t give up extra walks, that might not be the reason she had a moment.

I think we’ve all had those frustrated moments with dogs, I threaten Mitch with dropping him off to a nearby place renowned for not looking after dogs when he’s destroyed another bed. He’s going to end up on a piece of mdf like Jake! Give yourself a break, you’re doing great, you’ll get there, you’ve only had her 5 minutes!


----------



## ArklePig (4 September 2022)

Lot's to think about here. Training 'bed' is really starting to sink in today. We had a 5 min period of anxiety a few minutes ago but she didn't spiral (and neither did we internally) and then she took herself to bed. She has had one very boring walk today on the same two streets she sees every day and some play in the garden which is her favourite thing ever and she hasn't shown any anxious behaviours out there yet. We practiced some  of our commands out there too. Stay is coming along nicely. It's mad to me that someone had her for a year and taught her nothing at all, it must have been horrendous for all of them. 

Thanks to those of you who gave helpful suggestions. The hand line in particular is working a treat. 

Here she is all tuckered out after being  a very mild nuisance as opposed to the demon she has been at other times. I dunno why she sleeps with one leg hanging out, dogs get comfy in the strangest of poses.


----------



## Barton Bounty (4 September 2022)

Its still all very new and different so if will take a while to unlearn all the bad habits, dont be hard on yourself, its a learning curve for you both ♥️ You are doing great


----------



## skinnydipper (4 September 2022)

Here's a couple of suggestions for things you could try at home with Fodhla for entertainment/enrichment.

Keep your boxes and paper packing when you receive parcels.

Loosely wrap a tasty chew, like a pig or rabbit ear, dried tripe,  in paper and give it to her, she will enjoy tearing the paper off to get her treat.  When she gets the hang of that,  put the wrapped chew in a box and fold the flaps over.  Give the box to her and let her get stuck in, she will be very pleased with herself when she finds her prize. You may need to help her initially.

Keep your toilet roll and kitchen roll tubes.  Put some small treats inside one, make a "cracker" with paper you've saved from parcel packing. Let her smell it and then let her watch you "hide" it, in plain sight to start with.  Don't make it too hard to begin with because you want her to play the game and not give up.  Ask her to find it.  You can play this in the house/garden.  Gradually increase the difficulty, hide it in a different room or in the garden and let her use her nose to find it.


----------



## misst (4 September 2022)

skinnydipper said:



			Here's a couple of suggestions for things you could try at home with Fodhla for entertainment/enrichment.

Keep your boxes and paper packing when you receive parcels.

Loosely wrap a tasty chew, like a pig or rabbit ear, dried tripe,  in paper and give it to her, she will enjoy tearing the paper off to get her treat.  When she gets the hang of that,  put the wrapped chew in a box and fold the flaps over.  Give the box to her and let her get stuck in, she will be very pleased with herself when she finds her prize. You may need to help her initially.

Keep your toilet roll and kitchen roll tubes.  Put some small treats inside one, make a "cracker" with paper you've saved from parcel packing. Let her smell it and then let her watch you "hide" it, in plain sight to start with.  Don't make it too hard to begin with because you want her to play the game and not give up.  Ask her to find it.  You can play this in the house/garden.  Gradually increase the difficulty, hide it in a different room or in the garden and let her use her nose to find it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to try this with my 2 terriers when Ruby is fully well. I think they would really enjoy this. (And so will I)


----------



## ArklePig (4 September 2022)

Thanks SD, lots of ideas there. We have been hiding but I hadn't thought of making things increasingly difficult so that's a great idea. 

She is officially in bed and I can proudly announce that there has been no toileting in the house today and there has also been one half hearted attempt at a hump to which a stern OFF was issued and she just took herself off to play with a chew instead. Progress.


----------



## ArklePig (6 September 2022)

Butter wouldn't melt. She's been with oh all day but she's been sleeping on me since I got home from work. We haven't had any more toileting inside and I haven't been humped since Sunday evening and that was only a token attempt really. She seems much happier and relaxed, it's really coming together. Look at this wee face 😍


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Butter wouldn't melt. She's been with oh all day but she's been sleeping on me since I got home from work. We haven't had any more toileting inside and I haven't been humped since Sunday evening and that was only a token attempt really. She seems much happier and relaxed, it's really coming together. Look at this wee face 😍
		
Click to expand...

Extra cute! 🙂


----------



## ArklePig (11 September 2022)

I don't suppose anyone can recommend a good cordless hoover, am sick of lugging out Henry 😂


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 September 2022)

I like our VAX Pet  cordless and it copes with dog hair, as well as anything else does


----------



## ArklePig (11 September 2022)

Thank you I will have a look! Navy sofa plus mostly white dog is rough going! 😂


----------



## Barton Bounty (11 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			I don't suppose anyone can recommend a good cordless hoover, am sick of lugging out Henry 😂
		
Click to expand...

Shark pet hoover, cordless , it’s amazing


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 September 2022)

Also this, unbranded, under £3 from eBay, today I’ve returned the stairs to cream and the landing no longer has a grey line where they walk.


----------



## smolmaus (11 September 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Also this, unbranded, under £3 from eBay, today I’ve returned the stairs to cream and the landing no longer has a grey line where they walk. 






Click to expand...

Will second this, we take enough hair off the stairs every week with this baby to make another long haired ginger cat.


----------



## Pippity (11 September 2022)

My Dyson V7 Trigger is amazing at cat hair. I foolishly have a white cat and navy bedding, and one swipe with the Dyson is enough to get it navy again.

Edit: Forgot to say, mine has a special pet hair attachment that brushes the surface as it vacuums.


----------



## ArklePig (14 September 2022)

Just realised I haven't updated in ages. Things are definitely on the up, she is getting to understand her routine a bit more and has had very few accidents in the house. She had one yesterday when she over excited herself but other than that has been great. I really should have recognised the signs it was coming but I got complacent because it had been so long. 

She is still a little bit mouthy but is starting to take redirection on that, and it's no longer a sign she is working into a frenzy, and will, when told, take her chew off to her bed or a quiet corner. Before we were basically powerless when she got like that. The humping has mostly stopped, one or two token attempts. Lead walking is coming along too but she is super distractable so that'll be a work in progress for a long time. 

She has a severe case of selective hearing, she well understands the word 'off' but seems to think pretending not to hear me when she is jumping on counters is going to work. Bonus points if her back is to me. Apparently this is a spaniel thing?! She will do almost everything else when told. 

She no longer howls when next door have the audacity to use their stairs so that's great. 

We've started to figure out what games really work for her, and what sends her even loopier.

Dog trainer is coming tonight, we call her super nanny lol. She is also enrolled in KC bronze classes at a dog club that's been recommended by a few people, she's to start soon so hopefully we all get a lot out of them.

She is definitely a lot less anxious and is super affectionate and cuddly when she wants to choose cosy not chaos.  Overall I'm so relieved at how she's coming along.


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 September 2022)

Lovely update, glad things are getting easier


----------



## ArklePig (14 September 2022)

Thanks @splashgirl45

She is obviously still a nightmare but she is so much better. I don't understand how it's possible that I would die for her but I also want to run away from her lol but here we are. She's currently out in the garden with Mr AP hunting for treats and it's honestly adorable. I'm supposed to be cleaning the kitchen after dinner without her under my feet but I just keep looking out at her lol.


----------



## ArklePig (14 September 2022)

Lol she's spotted me 😂


----------



## skinnydipper (14 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			She's currently out in the garden with Mr AP hunting for treats and it's honestly adorable. I'm supposed to be cleaning the kitchen after dinner without her under my feet but I just keep looking out at her lol.
		
Click to expand...

You've got this all wrong.  You play train in the garden with Fodhla and Mr AP cleans the kitchen.


----------



## misst (14 September 2022)

Love her! She has a sneaky look on her face. I think she is looking to see where you are putting things she likes 
It's so rewarding when it goes well, she looks like an absolute darling.


----------



## ArklePig (14 September 2022)

I know @skinnydipper, school boy error. Won't be making that mistake again 😂


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 September 2022)

I’m the same, I could run away from Goose (he did something naughty this week) but omg, I love the bones of him. They test us, but eventually, they start falling in with the routine and we fall in love all over again.


----------



## SilverLinings (14 September 2022)

If either of you do run away then I am very happy to have will charitably take on the care of Goose or Fodlah, through the kindness of my heart you understand


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 September 2022)

I'm not sure it is a spaniel thing! We think our brown one might be Lab x pointer and she is a terrible counter surfer, who ignores 'off', whether she has her back to you or not, which is odd, really, as most of the time she wants to please.

That is a great update, though.


----------



## ArklePig (14 September 2022)

Maybe it's a pointer thing? Or maybe it's just counter surfing is loads of fun 😂


----------



## Clodagh (14 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Maybe it's a pointer thing? Or maybe it's just counter surfing is loads of fun 😂
		
Click to expand...

Red’s a lab and counters are just high level food bowls 😆


----------



## ArklePig (14 September 2022)

I also forgot my proud Mammy moment today. The dog trainer remarked again on how clever Fodhla is numerous times and she said we must try some agility with her as she would 'excel'. She also said the lead walking was excellent and we've come on a lot further than she would have thought when she was here two weeks ago. 

I'm like the ma of a P1 kid who's teacher said they have potential, delighted lol.

@Pearlsasinger I actually used to know a lab x pointer. He was called Foster cause nobody wanted him (a true accidental mating and he was the puppy they couldn't shift) and he was never supposed to stay with my friends family, so her dad called him Foster as a stop gap. He stayed 14 years. He ate the seal of the washing machine twice, a pavlova, a tea towel and god knows what else. He also had a head and neck like a prop forward. He was a great dog.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 September 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Red’s a lab and counters are just high level food bowls 😆
		
Click to expand...


Maybe it's just a lack of training in a previous home thing!
As that seems to be what the 3 of them have in common


----------



## ArklePig (15 September 2022)

Working from home today and she has settled beautifully after our lunch time tricks and play in the garden. She can now vaguely do : sit, lie down, spin, twist, walk backwards, and come around my legs and sit in between them. We have also being playing what we call the collar game where I call her, grab the collar and feed a treat, that one is a must as I feel like recall is not going to be easy with this dog and at least that's a start. Luckily she doesn't actually mind her collar being grabbed and she has no qualms about sitting between my legs as I've heard some dogs don't like those things. Some of these take more cues than others and some are now totally verbal but we had fun even with the ones we don't get perfectly (the human is bad at the walking backwards one, even though I'm walking forwards, and I tripped over her a while ago).

Definitely my favourite work colleague!


----------



## Barton Bounty (15 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Working from home today and she has settled beautifully after our lunch time tricks and play in the garden. She can now vaguely do : sit, lie down, spin, twist, walk backwards, and come around my legs and sit in between them. We have also being playing what we call the collar game where I call her, grab the collar and feed a treat, that one is a must as I feel like recall is not going to be easy with this dog and at least that's a start. Luckily she doesn't actually mind her collar being grabbed and she has no qualms about sitting between my legs as I've heard some dogs don't like those things. Some of these take more cues than others and some are now totally verbal but we had fun even with the ones we don't get perfectly (the human is bad at the walking backwards one, even though I'm walking forwards, and I tripped over her a while ago).

Definitely my favourite work colleague!
		
Click to expand...

Aww thats lovely x


----------



## ArklePig (15 September 2022)

She was trying to dig up the sofa so I asked her to lie down as a distraction, and for some reason I started singing to her and she went to sleep. I don't know if that's a sensible method but it worked! The song went something like 'go to sleep, little doggy, before I lose the will to live, go to sleep, little girl or you're going back to the rescue'. She's not going anywhere, I promise I'm not a monster, but I was desperate.


----------



## ArklePig (15 September 2022)

I should say I asked her to get off the sofa first, but she got back up and then I asked her to lie down before she started again. It's hard trying to teach her she's allowed on the sofa but she's not allowed to destroy it.


----------



## smolmaus (15 September 2022)

I sang at the cat that she was going into the blue bin or being skinned to make a cushion earlier when she was climbing doors. Is that not normal 😂


----------



## ArklePig (15 September 2022)

I actually laughed out loud @smolmaus. We have also come to the very normal conclusion that we can tell her she's a pain in the a*** in Irish as she probably doesn't speak it.


----------



## ArklePig (16 September 2022)

Fodhla's got that Friday feeling! First bronze class tonight. Mr AP is taking her, I'm going for a riding lesson. Mammy needs some me time 😂 (and a gin).


----------



## SilverLinings (16 September 2022)

I hope Fodlah's class goes well, and that you have a lovely riding lesson AP.


----------



## ArklePig (16 September 2022)

Thanks  first one in a while so need to get back into it!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 September 2022)

Goose is mid chew, the focus is astonishing when crisps are involved.


----------



## ArklePig (16 September 2022)

What a tribe! I'm slightly jealous but one is definitely enough for now 😂


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			What a tribe! I'm slightly jealous but one is definitely enough for now 😂
		
Click to expand...

They’re no bother, the youngsters entertain each other and keep Bear on his toes! 

Edit: I’ve posted this in the wrong area, it was meant to go on my photo thread. 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## ArklePig (16 September 2022)

All dogs are welcome here, I'll show them to Fodhla as inspiration of how to be good.

Apparently she had a great time at doggy school, or as we call it Finishing School for Young Bitches. The trainer said she was really smart and a good, affectionate dog and that her and Mr AP have a lovely bond already. I'm jealous so going to make sure I get to take her next week.  If our bond is not commented on I will be disappointed 😂

She's been fast asleep since she got home so that's an excellent benefit of it already.


----------



## ArklePig (18 September 2022)

This might be a silly question but does anyone have any fool proof method of encouraging a dog to bury things somewhere that isn't my sofa?

The lady who's horse is stabled next to mine kindly gave Fodhla a puff pig snout yesterday and boy is it her favourite thing ever. She tried to bury it in Finbar's bed first and then took it home and she keeps trying to bury it in the sofa now. I had read about moving it, so she doesn't feel it's a safe place to bury her goodies but it doesn't seem to be making too much of a difference. She LOVED her little trip to the yard. She only saw ponies from a distance as all of our barn were out yesterday,hence why I brought her, so she was just hanging out with me  doing some chores, but she got to sniff loads and she even managed to eat some poo 🤮 so she was delighted with herself. She was tired and content when we got home. 

As an aside, a puff pig snout is possibly the grossest thing I've ever touched and a big step for someone who won't even cook her husband meat. I am fast getting over my squeamishness now that I live with an obligate carnivore 😂


----------



## Amymay (18 September 2022)

Simply take it off her.  If it’s too gross for the house my motto is it goes in the bin (sorry, not sorry).

My little Doo is a burier.  Usually (and thankfully) only of my socks.  She can often be found skulking around outside trying to find a suitable place to bury them.  Or they are hidden in my bed.


----------



## ArklePig (18 September 2022)

I'm caught between that's going in the bin it's disgusting and aww look how much she loves it. I've swapped it out for an antler which she has no interest in burying just chewing. Maybe I'll just let her have it in the garden and see if I can encourage her to bury it out there if she simply must. Thankfully no burying of socks etc yet.

It's really amazing how much she's come on in just three weeks, she's still a lot of work but she's so rewarding and I couldn't imagine being without her. I'm no longer at the wtf have I done stage but at the I'm enjoying training you and can't wait to see the dog you become stage.

She's had one very big walk today in the forest  and is currently snuggled between myself and Mr AP. We might never be able to sit beside each other again 😂


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 September 2022)

Can you pop her in a crate with it or put her on her place/mat/bed with it. It's only for eating there. Put her back if she tries to get off, remove if she starts digging, to give back at a later stage. You can swap out with a handful of food to avoid conflict.


----------



## ArklePig (18 September 2022)

Thanks CC, I have moved it a few times to her bed but maybe wasn't patient enough with it and then just swapped it out cause she was driving me spare. I will keep doing this, and I guess I should do it with all of her chews for consistency? I think that's the one area I've not really been consistent on because if she has any of her chews or  something on the sofa I've been tempted to just be like oh well at least she's being good. So this is entirely my own fault, it just stupidly never occurred to me it would turn into sofa digging.


----------



## Clodagh (18 September 2022)

Doesn’t hurt to move on with your demands. Mine are nit allowed edibles in any room except their beds. I just take them away if they want to take them through. The penny has mainly dropped now.
I’m so pleased she’s doing well with you. Training is such fun.


----------



## ArklePig (18 September 2022)

It really is. The three of us are learning a lot. Right I'm officially banning any edibles from anywhere that's not the bed or the crate as of now. I think I felt reluctant to do it earlier as it seemed for a few days there like every second word out of my mouth was 'off'.


----------



## Clodagh (18 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			It really is. The three of us are learning a lot. Right I'm officially banning any edibles from anywhere that's not the bed or the crate as of now. I think I felt reluctant to do it earlier as it seemed for a few days there like every second word out of my mouth was 'off'.
		
Click to expand...

Every second word here sometimes is the F….  that goes with off 😀


----------



## ArklePig (18 September 2022)

That's very common in this house too 😂


----------



## ArklePig (21 September 2022)

I don't mean to brag, but I brought Fodhla for a walk at 7.50 home at 8.30, breakfast, and she's been happily sleeping beside me since 9. I will probably pay for committing this to the written word but I can't believe it.

We have read varying things about when to feed them but we tend to find that morning walk, then breakfast is what's working for us, as she has something to do when she comes in from her walk and then tends to wind down once she's done eating. So just wondering really when other people prefer to feed and why in case I'm making a terrible error.


----------



## skinnydipper (21 September 2022)

To reduce the risk of bloat (GDV) leave minimum of 30 mins after exercise before feeding.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 September 2022)

If it works for you and your dog, you're doing it right!
We don't link mealtimes and walks because our routine is different. I let the dogs out at 8.00 am and then give them their breakfast, before Daycare Dog arrives. That works for us because I am retired. We started our day earlier when I was working p/t and even earlier when I was working f/t in school.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 September 2022)

I feed my young one on walks and during training, I just spread her daily allowance out over whatever we happen to be doing in a day, and some goes in a Kong too when I am at work.
The older ones get fed before or after walks. Just depends on the dog, really!


----------



## ArklePig (21 September 2022)

Thanks, some food for thought here (intentional terrible pun). We find that if we give her her breakfast in the morning while we're getting ready, before her walk, she doesn't really focus on it and gets super distracted by whatever we are doing.

What PS says makes loads of sense, I think for us though (especially me as I can get a bit all over the place if I don't know what I'm supposed to be doing) some sort of routine for working days is a must and I'm worried if I don't have a set time I'll forget to feed her or something. 

OH and I work from home on alternate days so whoever is at home walks her before work, and whoever is at the office walks her in the evening-though the timing of the evening walk does vary. The morning walk time varies a bit depending on who is doing it but she's usually back in the house by 9 at the latest . We've found that if we don't feed her after a walk that she comes in from a walk not really knowing what to do with herself, which is a pain in the morning as we are then sitting down to work.

 We did try from the beginning to train her to go to bed after a walk but we found she was finding it super hard to settle after her morning walk. After her evening walk she will come in and go to sleep for herself on the sofa next to one of us but that's not really an option in the morning if I want to get any work done!

As per CC she is not getting her full allowance in her bowl as we are still at the stage of lots and lots of treats and basically bribing her into submission. I've been cutting her kibble into small pieces for training.

So hard to know what to do, but today has so far been my most successful home working day with her (OH at home the majority of the time) so might keep with this routine if it continues to work though but I might see if I can stretch out her breakfast til slightly later as per SD's advice.

Shortly after I made my last post I let her out to toilet and we've done some playing in the garden and a small bit of basic command training and we've just come back in and she's put herself back to bed, so hopefully I have as productive an afternoon as she let me have this morning!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Thanks, some food for thought here (intentional terrible pun). We find that if we give her her breakfast in the morning while we're getting ready, before her walk, she doesn't really focus on it and gets super distracted by whatever we are doing.

What PS says makes loads of sense, I think for us though (especially me as I can get a bit all over the place if I don't know what I'm supposed to be doing) some sort of routine for working days is a must and I'm worried if I don't have a set time I'll forget to feed her or something.

OH and I work from home on alternate days so whoever is at home walks her before work, and whoever is at the office walks her in the evening-though the timing of the evening walk does vary. The morning walk time varies a bit depending on who is doing it but she's usually back in the house by 9 at the latest . We've found that if we don't feed her after a walk that she comes in from a walk not really knowing what to do with herself, which is a pain in the morning as we are then sitting down to work.

We did try from the beginning to train her to go to bed after a walk but we found she was finding it super hard to settle after her morning walk. After her evening walk she will come in and go to sleep for herself on the sofa next to one of us but that's not really an option in the morning if I want to get any work done!

As per CC she is not getting her full allowance in her bowl as we are still at the stage of lots and lots of treats and basically bribing her into submission. I've been cutting her kibble into small pieces for training.

So hard to know what to do, but today has so far been my most successful home working day with her (OH at home the majority of the time) so might keep with this routine if it continues to work though but I might see if I can stretch out her breakfast til slightly later as per SD's advice.

Shortly after I made my last post I let her out to toilet and we've done some playing in the garden and a small bit of basic command training and we've just come back in and she's put herself back to bed, so hopefully I have as productive an afternoon as she let me have this morning!
		
Click to expand...


We feed ours 3 x per day, so they only get a fairly small meal at breakfast time, a larger meal at tea time and another small one at supper time. When we had the Rotters they had 3 equally sized meals and we were extremely careful to avoid bloat, which is  a particular risk for large and giant dogs.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			As per CC she is not getting her full allowance in her bowl as we are still at the stage of lots and lots of treats and basically *bribing her into submission*. I've been cutting her kibble into small pieces for training.
		
Click to expand...

You can call it that, but if I was sitting in the office and my boss kept coming and putting tenners in front of me for doing nothing, I probably wouldn't work very hard


----------



## ArklePig (21 September 2022)

This is true CC all my boss gives me is a pain in my head 😂 If I got a treat for sitting down and doing nothing I'd be very obedient.


----------



## Karran (21 September 2022)

On weekdays mine have walks then breakfast. I take about a quarter/half of their breakfast (plus extras) out with me and Mrs Collie earns them by paying attention to me and not chasing joggers/cyclists.

What doesn't get eaten stays in my pocket for a lunchtime walk (if wfh) or evening walk. 

I reverse it during weekends and they have breakfast first. 
Evening walks are around 5-7pm and dinner at 7. If they are going to agility/obedience class I'll take their entire dinner allowance with me and they earn it during class. 

They also get a bedtime snack 🤣 of a biscuit/dentistick/carrot/whatever is floating about.


----------



## ArklePig (23 September 2022)

This week has been a lot for non Fodhla related reasons, so I didn't get to update earlier but I just wanted to share my happy moment of the week. We brought her to the park on Wednesday with a long line and dog trainer friend to try some recall training on top of what we're doing in the house / garden. There were a few other dogs and some cyclists and joggers and she did not lose the run of herself once, and came back most of the time she was asked straight away. I'm honestly so relieved. I know we've a long way to go til she is reliable and safe for proper off lead walking but that was really inspiring that a) she doesn't want to run away from us b) she didn't go buck daft.

Also, while we were on lead a group of about 8 runners passed us and she barely even glanced at them. Then she came home and conked out. So proud of our girl.

She is currently having a little snooze for herself and we've had very few annoying moments today. I had a tradesman in doing an hours work downstairs this morning so I brought her bed up to the office and turned on some classical music to drown out any strange noises and she barely stirred. 

I'm still looking forward to 5pm when Mr AP comes to relieve me of doggy duty but she's turning into the best girl.


----------



## Clodagh (23 September 2022)

Fabulous!


----------



## ArklePig (24 September 2022)

Actually delighted with herself.


----------



## misst (24 September 2022)

She's certainly fallen on her feet with you


----------



## ArklePig (25 September 2022)

Thank you @misst that's really lovely of you to say. I feel like I'm the lucky one!

I've just realised it's been 4 weeks since Friday so thought I'd write a full update/essay for myself to look back on. 

We are learning more about her every day and her about us I'm sure. We've noticed how the anxious behaviour ramps up and how we can de escalate it.
That probably sounds silly that it's taken 4 weeks to be able to fully get to that oiint, but now that she's becoming more trained it's becoming more apparent what's an ingrained behaviour and what was just generally being uncivilised!

There is still some on and off humping but it's like she does it out of habit and when to tell her to get off she looks confused as to why she is even doing it. It is very few and far between though thank god because that and the chewing (of me) was getting hard to deal with. She hasn't mouthed me in a bit either, I've only connected with teeth in play accidentally so I've been following dog trainers advice of stopping play immediately and it seems like she's being more careful now and getting the picture. 

Her little party tricks are coming on great and we did some recall training yesterday again in the field and she came a good 90 per cent of the time. I guess some smells are more exciting than us but I'm sure she'll get more reliable with time and practice. 

Also we've switched her food gradually cause the stuff the rescue had her on wasn't great and her hair is getting so glossy. She was a bit dull when we picked her up.

Instead of jumping all over us when we come in the door which she knows is not allowed, she has taken to sitting down and wagging her tail until she gets her greeting and it's honestly adorable. It's hard going raising a dog for the outside world because I honestly don't care if she jumps up on me but I don't want blurred lines and the wee woman next door who likes to say hll to her is 90 and I just can't have her thinking it's okay to jump on people. So I've had to be really firm with myself on that too. 

Her walking on lead is coming along great, her engagement is really good and she isn't bothered by cars but she still sometimes tries to say hello to people when I'm trying to keep her moving and I'm just trying to reinforce that it's not her right to be into everything, and when she's walking she is with me. The other Day I stopped to tie my shoelaces and thought it was going to end with me getting dragged along the footpath but she actually just sat patiently looking up at me while I was stopped-I was amazed. 

She did have a wee inside on Wednesday but that was my fault as I heard a whine while I was upstairs and by the time I got down she had gone. I reckon she's been punished for the same before because she was sat in the corner looking frightened when I came down, so I felt awful for letting it happen. Accidents are very few and far between now-can't remember the last one before that. 

She's still tough going at times but she is really coming along, she's nearly like a different dog. There's been tears on occasion but I can't believe how much I would probably jump in front of a train for her. 

My absolute favourite thing is that no matter where she goes, to the yard, to her bronze classes, everyone comments on what a lovely nature she has, and she really loves other people. At least she only ever disgraces herself inside the house! 

Also I have a new found appreciation for how much my parents must have done with our rescue dog when I was a kid cause if I had kids on top of her I would probably do a Shirley Valentine and eff off far far away. 

Not the best pic but please enjoy these ears I snapped last night when I realised how shiny she was getting.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 September 2022)

She looks and sounds lovely and you are obviously doing a good job with her rehabilitation.


----------



## ArklePig (27 September 2022)

Thanks PS  

Fodhla was so well behaved yesterday I genuinely couldn't believe it. She slept on and off next to Mr AP in the box room/study for most of the day, after her morning walk and again after lunchtime play.  Then she went to the garage/our makeshift gym yesterday evening and hung out with Mr AP while he did a work out. 

When I came home from work she didn't howl, bark, jump up on me, just sat in front of the door waiting for me when she heard me coming, and stayed sitting for her fuss when I opened the door.  She basically snoozed on the sofa then all evening with me while I did a bit of study, had a bit of a chew on her buffalo horn (gross but she likes it) , and we had a couple of 2-3 minute training sessions and she just generally wasn't a nuisance at all. She was nice and calm again this morning when I was leaving so hopefully she's still feeling calm tomorrow and Thursday as those are my WFH days. It's nice getting a glimpse of having a proper pet dog, and an evening without any howling, humping, chewing etc was actual bliss. 

Hopefully if she continues to be calm I might actually pass my exam and do decent training contract applications due to living in a less stressful house. I keep telling her I have to get qualified so I can keep her in Equifleece's, antlers, and indestructible toys, but obviously she has no concept of this. 

Anyway, things are getting better every day, so I'm hopeful she is starting to settle as her default is no longer anxiety. Some of that will be down to us seeing the signs of when she's about to have an anxious episode and avoiding it. Last week I thought she was really coming along, but looking back on this thread has jogged my memory and shown me how much she's come on again even in the last few days.  On Saturday night she barely lifted her head when the doorbell went and it's been on a serious up since then. It's like something has just clicked in her brain and she's decided to be happy.  By her behaviour the last few days, you could nearly be fooled into thinking she's been with us her whole life. 

I await regression with trepidation, but I'm treating this good behaviour as a hopeful glimpse of our lives together, whilst doing my best to reinforce it. 

Thanks to everyone for all your encouragement and tips and tricks- it's been invaluable. Fodhla thanks you too for keeping me on the right path.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Thanks PS 

Fodhla was so well behaved yesterday I genuinely couldn't believe it. She slept on and off next to Mr AP in the box room/study for most of the day, after her morning walk and again after lunchtime play.  Then she went to the garage/our makeshift gym yesterday evening and hung out with Mr AP while he did a work out.

When I came home from work she didn't howl, bark, jump up on me, just sat in front of the door waiting for me when she heard me coming, and stayed sitting for her fuss when I opened the door.  She basically snoozed on the sofa then all evening with me while I did a bit of study, had a bit of a chew on her buffalo horn (gross but she likes it) , and we had a couple of 2-3 minute training sessions and she just generally wasn't a nuisance at all. She was nice and calm again this morning when I was leaving so hopefully she's still feeling calm tomorrow and Thursday as those are my WFH days. It's nice getting a glimpse of having a proper pet dog, and an evening without any howling, humping, chewing etc was actual bliss.

Hopefully if she continues to be calm I might actually pass my exam and do decent training contract applications due to living in a less stressful house. I keep telling her I have to get qualified so I can keep her in Equifleece's, antlers, and indestructible toys, but obviously she has no concept of this.

Anyway, things are getting better every day, so I'm hopeful she is starting to settle as her default is no longer anxiety. Some of that will be down to us seeing the signs of when she's about to have an anxious episode and avoiding it. Last week I thought she was really coming along, but looking back on this thread has jogged my memory and shown me how much she's come on again even in the last few days.  On Saturday night she barely lifted her head when the doorbell went and it's been on a serious up since then. It's like something has just clicked in her brain and she's decided to be happy.  By her behaviour the last few days, you could nearly be fooled into thinking she's been with us her whole life.

I await regression with trepidation, but I'm treating this good behaviour as a hopeful glimpse of our lives together, whilst doing my best to reinforce it.

Thanks to everyone for all your encouragement and tips and tricks- it's been invaluable. Fodhla thanks you too for keeping me on the right path.
		
Click to expand...


She is bound to have 'slip back' periods but each one will last for a shorter time and not be as far back. Eventually living with you will be her normality and although she might occasionally become anxious, she will trust you to sort the problem out. Lucky dog!


----------



## Bradsmum (27 September 2022)

Wow look how far she has come already - from an anxious girl who got frightened out on walks to a much more confident, happy girl.  It's still early days so you and OH should be very proud of the work you have obviously put in as it is paying dividends.  I noticed a big change in our rescue dog at 3 months and again at around 6 months. Their confidence just grows and they are able to settle and feel secure. Keep up the good work


----------



## ArklePig (28 September 2022)

I noticed this morning she is noticeably less flabby than when we picked her up 4 and a half weeks ago, and we're having to adjust the harness frequently. We brought her to our own vet for a full MOT last week and she said she was a good weight but not to let her get any bigger. I think she was 16.3 kg. 

The first pic was literally the first pic we took when she walked in the door, and the second pic was taken this morning. What do you think, is she looking noticeably fitter or am I kidding myself? I wish I'd thought to take a proper angle the first day so we could compare but here we are. There was so much going on the first while was survival lol. 

The food given by the rescue wasn't great when I really looked at it, so we switched her over and she is on Simpsons 80:20 now which seems to be doing her wonders, and she is obviously getting exercise, something I'm sure was lacking in her previous life.  Appreciate any thoughts on her general condition as I'm no expert and just want her to look and feel good.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 September 2022)

She certainly looks fitter and tauter, if that's a word. She is looking great.


----------



## ArklePig (28 September 2022)

Thank you PS. I wish I could get into shape as quickly 😂


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Thank you PS. I wish I could get into shape as quickly 😂
		
Click to expand...


Me, too!


----------



## SilverLinings (28 September 2022)

It sounds like she is starting to relax a bit and hopefully realise that life with you is 'home', hence the drop in anxious behaviours- you have done a great job to make her feel settled so quickly. Weight-wise I definitely think she looks better in the more recent picture, she looked like she was just carrying a little too much weight when you got her (obviously not obese but certainly a bit of excess weight). It sounds like you and your partner are giving her a calm and happy home, and doing a lot to make sure that her needs are met


----------



## ArklePig (28 September 2022)

Thanks so much, that's really nice to read. We have begun to feel a little proud of ourselves tbh! Of course we're much helped by the support I'm getting here


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 September 2022)

Oh for sure she looks much better. I was starting to get depressed by the amount of overweight dogs I have been seeing. Dogs are generally not supposed to be barrel-shaped/be completely level from chest to nether regions!


----------



## ArklePig (28 September 2022)

Fat dogs upset me too. I think she still could lose a little but I'm going to be very vigilant about her weight, but she's looking much more defined at least. I was in the park last Wednesday evening  and a good 80 percent of the dogs I saw were overweight and it's just upsetting.


----------



## Amymay (28 September 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Fat dogs upset me too. I think she still could lose a little but I'm going to be very vigilant about her weight, but she's looking much more defined at least. I was in the park last Wednesday evening  and a good 80 percent of the dogs I saw were overweight and it's just upsetting.
		
Click to expand...

Our Jack was nearly 5kg overweight when he came to live with us. 18 months later he’s 10kg (his target weight).  Good quality food measured daily with minimal treats and sensible exercise shifted the weight pretty quickly (within a year).


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 September 2022)

She looks good to me,  much fitter .  You are doing a great job


----------



## iknowmyvalue (28 September 2022)

Sounds like you’re doing a fab job with her! And definitely looks better in the latest photo (but does remind me how dinky my working cocker is for a spaniel at just over 10kg 🙈)


----------



## ArklePig (1 October 2022)

My husband ordered her a 'selection box'. The smell of it makes me violently ill and I've banned a good half from my presence 🤢I knew the reason I liked guinea pigs and horses was because they're herbivores.

It was finally my chance to take Fodhla to her bronze class last night, she didn't disgrace me too much but she was extremely excitable. The volunteers who run it (it's a dog club as opposed to a trainer business) were all really supportive and full of encouragement so I got a lot out of it, especially tips for keeping her focused with me when there's a lot of distractions. She was a little bit anxious yesterday in the day, but she is coming around faster when she gets like that now. We're off to the field this morning for some play and recall training so I'm hopeful she chills for the rest of the day. My friend and her husband are coming over later, they've been dying to meet her, and Fodhla thinks visitors are the most exciting ever, so will see how it goes. These are proper dog people thankfully, I wouldn't invite anyone who wasn't a dog person over at this stage in case she couldn't hack it. 

Please enjoy the contents of her chew box below 🤢


----------



## Clodagh (1 October 2022)

🤢! But I dare say a dog would beg to differ 😃.
Well done on the training class.


----------



## ArklePig (1 October 2022)

Fodhla is looking fab in her new jumper. Mr AP is currently wearing a matching one but refuses to be photographed 😂

I also bought her a rain coat which will probably make its debut tomorrow, watch this space.

Luckily she doesn't mind us putting them on.


----------



## ArklePig (2 October 2022)

We discovered Fodhla's passion in life this morning, aside from warm beds and cheese. We took her mantrailing and she was unbelievable. I'm not being biased at all but she was absolutely brilliant, got the game straight away and enjoyed every second of it. It was so lovely to do something with her that was letting her do what she does best, and you could really see her getting confident in the game by the last trail. She's asleep now, which is also a bonus.


----------



## HashRouge (2 October 2022)

I love reading updates about Fodhla, glad to hear she's doing so well 

Now, to google "mantrailing"...


----------



## ArklePig (2 October 2022)

Thanks @HashRouge. I like documenting to see how we're improving together it's always a nice bonus when someone reads it 😂

Basically just training a dog to find a person who is hiding, it's loads of fun. Today was an intro course but we'll deffo be doing more! Look we even got a little certificate 😂 I'm such a proud mammy I may put it on the fridge 😂


----------



## Clodagh (2 October 2022)

That’s brilliant, congratulations to Fodhla. She will an absolute natural I should think. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## HashRouge (2 October 2022)

Now googling "how to pronounce Dearbhla"...


----------



## ArklePig (2 October 2022)

Dervla lol! Like Dervla Kirwan. Mr AP is Fiachra, it's lots of craic when the 3 of us turn up somewhere people aren't familiar with Irish names. Everything in our house has Irish names, down to the guinea pigs and coincidentally my share cob. Poor Mr AP did some of the trails but I made the booking so my names on the cert


----------



## Arzada (2 October 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Fodhla is looking fab in her new jumper. Mr AP is currently wearing a matching one but refuses to be photographed 😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HashRouge (2 October 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Dervla lol! Like Dervla Kirwan. Mr AP is Fiachra, it's lots of craic when the 3 of us turn up somewhere people aren't familiar with Irish names. Everything in our house has Irish names, down to the guinea pigs and coincidentally my share cob. Poor Mr AP did some of the trails but I made the booking so my names on the cert 

Click to expand...

Haha you'd be a teacher's nightmare with those names (outside of Ireland of course!). We had three sisters from an Irish family come through the school I used to work at - Ailis, Saoirse and Caoimhe. Now that made me brush up my pronunciation skills a bit!


----------



## ArklePig (3 October 2022)

Just wondering if there's such thing as a truly indestructible dog toy? Our record so far is an hour with a kong bear. Nothing is Fodhla proof. On the plus side she does destroy them to a certain point and continue to love them which is nice, but I worry about her swallowing things she shouldn't.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 October 2022)

No, not really. The Rotters kept Kong Wubbas for 4 years but the Labs were determined to take the balls out of them, so just ripped up the 'skin'. We have Jolly Balls but the handles have been chewed. We tend now to buy toys designed for chewing; antlers, horns, coffee wood etc.


----------



## ArklePig (3 October 2022)

Thanks PS, I suspected as much lol. She has lots of good chews but she also loves an actual soft toy too. I guess she's going to destroy them all!


----------



## ArklePig (3 October 2022)

Not a great pic, but my long suffering and lovely sister sent her an equafleece and I couldn't resist trying it on her. Can't wait for more mucky adventures.


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 October 2022)

Great fit!

My Equafleece poloneck must be about 12 or 13 years old and has fitted three different dogs.
I've just bought the middle dog his own Rydale zip-up jumper so that the old boy can be the Milk Tray Man for good 😉


----------



## ArklePig (3 October 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			Great fit!

My Equafleece poloneck must be about 12 or 13 years old and has fitted three different dogs.
I've just bought the middle dog his own Rydale zip-up jumper so that the old boy can be the Milk Tray Man for good 😉
		
Click to expand...


You should have seen us try to measure her for it 🙈 I had never heard of them before but my sister insisted she needed one and insisted it had to be what she calls 'gundog green'. All I'm missing is the battered volvo and country pile. 

I think she looks great and it will hopefully save unnecessary bathing in winter as I don't want to stop her getting mucky and enjoying herself. 

 Fodhla is very impressed with her auntie, even though auntie won't visit at the moment due to having a very small human child that might not be best mixed with Fodhla. She said it's the only niece she'll get out of me, so she doesn't mind spoiling her 😂😂


----------



## ArklePig (3 October 2022)

OH has just brought to my attention that 5 weeks ago this dog didn't have so much as her own lead and now she's got: a lead, a collar, an identity tag, a harness,three beds, a jumper, a rain coat, and an equafleece. Not to mention the box full of disgusting chews, numerous toys, and humans who take her to enclosed fields, nice walks, doggy school, mantrailing, and 3 sessions with a one on one trainer. Talk about landing on your paws. Now that things are starting to calm we're feeling dead proud of ourselves. I think her current pose shows she knows she's on to a good thing here. I've got my legs on the back of the sofa because she won't let me stretch out but as long as she's comfy. No shade at all to those who buy responsibly bred pups, but giving her a new life is so rewarding and I'm so glad we got a rescue.

Sorry for blowing my own trumpet there but I've decided to give myself a break and actually take stock in how far we've come and it makes a nice change from the post I made a few weeks ago asking what had I done and saying I was f'ing her up ☺️


----------



## Barton Bounty (3 October 2022)

She has landed on all 4 paws! And you are lucky to have a fab new furry friend ♥️


----------



## ArklePig (3 October 2022)

So so lucky, we just adore her!


----------



## ArklePig (8 October 2022)

Lots of ups and downs this week as I was off work and she didn't quite know what to do with herself with both of us home all day so a good bit of attention seeking behaviour with each of us. I'm probably feeling it a bit more as I'm off work and I'm supposed to be resting but sometimes she makes it hard. We have been trying to enforce a little bit more rest with her and prevent her from becoming over aroused and it seems to be working.

She was at the vets yesterday, she had a bit of a bad tummy on Thursday and then had an accident in her crate on Thursday night so I said I'd keep an eye on it, then yesterday she stepped on a thorn and whatever way she moved when she got a fright from that meant she got some swelling in the knee. Vet wasn't that concerned, and she is walking normally again now and the swelling is gone. She just gave us something for her tummy and she is back to normal as of this morning, and has been eating. I'm a bit of an anxious new mum lol so I'd rather get her checked if I'm unsure. I nearly convinced myself she had parvo when really she just had bout of a tummy bug 🙈


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 October 2022)

Paranoia is a natural state of mind with dogs. I was convinced Goose was choking earlier but I think he’d just swallowed air too quickly while playing.

I remember having 3 with diarrhoea, one after the other one year. There was a virus going round locally. It was horrific. Definitely a good idea to get her checked. I think after a while, you relax and stop panicking, but I’d always say better safe than sorry if you think they’re unwell.


----------



## ArklePig (10 October 2022)

My poor doggy. She pooed in her crate on Thursday night, nothing Friday night so looked much better on Saturday morning and was acting more like herself. Poo and vomit on Saturday night, and a small bit of poo in the crate this morning. I rang the vet this morning and they asked me questions about the contents and as no blood etc they weren't overly concerned and just said to continue giving her her medicine and keep a close eye on her today and ring back if worried.

I'm always worried though so unsure if I should be doing more. She does seem fine in herself though but obviously her tummy is upset. Would appreciate thoughts or reassurance if anyone has any-this started on Thursday and has been up and down.


----------



## Bradsmum (10 October 2022)

Hi, sorry to hear she's got an upset tummy. Could something from the chomper selection box have upset her?  Hopes she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 October 2022)

As vet is unconcerned, I would give her a very light diet, white fish, chicken, egg and boiled white rice in small quantities.  If she stops vomiting but still has diarrhoea, I would give her arrowroot biscuits instead of the rice. Vets always used to advise starvation for 24 hrs before the light diet but they seem to have stopped that these days. However if she started with it on Thursday, it's too late now for starvation unless she gets suddenly worse. Fingers crossed that she improves quickly and stops worrying you.


----------



## ArklePig (10 October 2022)

Thanks both. I did wonder about her chews so she hasn't had anything out of it in a few days. 

She is on chicken and rice at the minute, and had a little bit of scrambled egg yesterday, the vomiting hasn't been since yesterday morning so I will pick up some arrowroot biscuits. The vet never said anything about starvation at the time so have missed that boat unfortunately. She is eating her chicken and rice whereas she didn't have an appetite a few days ago so hopefully this is the tail end of it. I'm sure she'll be fine but I'm very inexperienced so over worrying!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 October 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Thanks both. I did wonder about her chews so she hasn't had anything out of it in a few days.

She is on chicken and rice at the minute, and had a little bit of scrambled egg yesterday, the vomiting hasn't been since yesterday morning so I will pick up some arrowroot biscuits. The vet never said anything about starvation at the time so have missed that boat unfortunately. She is eating her chicken and rice whereas she didn't have an appetite a few days ago so hopefully this is the tail end of it. I'm sure she'll be fine but I'm very inexperienced so over worrying!
		
Click to expand...


It does sound as if she is getting to the end, so arrowroot should firm things up a bit now, which will be nicer for her and you.  1st time owners have every right to be worried if something is wrong with their dog - better imo to worry unnecessarily and seek reassurance than to ignore symptoms that could be serious.


----------



## Clodagh (10 October 2022)

I don’t think starving is recommended nowadays. But don’t quote me on that!


----------



## Barton Bounty (10 October 2022)

Id starve her for a day it will kill off the bug, my vet recommended that a wee while back 😬


----------



## Books'n'dogs (10 October 2022)

My 12 year old Miniature Schnauzer had a tummy bug a few weeks ago, was quite ill for a few days, naturally this happened on a weekend and my initial reaction was to withold food from him for a day, the vet told me later that in some dogs it can actually make things worse which did seem to happen with Shadow. It took a little longer than usual to resolve itself but he seems to be back to normal. My dogs always seem to get sick with upset tummies this time of year, I once read that it is triggered by bird migration (sick birds passing through and spreading their germs via their droppings) but I have no idea if this is correct.

I hope Fodhla feels better soon. It's incredibly worrying when they are ill, no matter how experienced a dog owner you are!


----------



## Clodagh (10 October 2022)

Probiotics are good. I have used live goats yogurt but I think you can get proper dog stuff.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 October 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I don’t think starving is recommended nowadays. But don’t quote me on that!
		
Click to expand...

That's what I said and tbh, we still do it, depending on the dog/severity of illness/medication prescribed (or not).


----------



## Morwenna (10 October 2022)

I use a probiotic for mine daily which does seem to help. Currently using A-OK9 as I was given some. While I was sorting her food, as she wasn’t doing well on the stuff she came with, she had kefir in a lick mat which also seemed to help.


----------



## ArklePig (12 October 2022)

I seriously hate winter, but I can get on board with it if it gets me adorable content like this 😍


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (12 October 2022)

Oh she looks very smart and snuggly!


----------



## skinnydipper (12 October 2022)

ArklePig said:



			I seriously hate winter, but I can get on board with it if it gets me adorable content like this 😍
		
Click to expand...

The dark green is classy but she is going to need a bright red outfit for Christmas.


----------



## ArklePig (12 October 2022)

I tried to launch a campaign for matching Christmas jumpers for the three of us but Mr AP raised an eyebrow. He asked if I wanted a dog or a fashion accessory as if they're mutually exclusive. I'll get my way 😂


----------



## Clodagh (12 October 2022)

ArklePig said:



			I tried to launch a campaign for matching Christmas jumpers for the three of us but Mr AP raised an eyebrow. He asked if I wanted a dog or a fashion accessory as if they're mutually exclusive. I'll get my way 😂
		
Click to expand...

She’ll be applying to go back to the rescue 🤣


----------



## ArklePig (12 October 2022)

All I want for Christmas is away from my Ma she is Too Much.


----------



## ArklePig (13 October 2022)

Just found this screenshot on my phone from when we first saw Fodhla online. She looks so worried, hard to believe it's the same dog!


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (13 October 2022)

Poor girl - she looks downcast, almost depressed in that online photo. Her look reminds me of Eeyore.

Very different now - lucky girl to have found you. You're doing a grand job.


----------



## ArklePig (13 October 2022)

Yes, Eeyore is what Mr AP said when he saw the pic! 

Thanks for your kind words. I'd be lying if I said there wasn't a positive change in me and him as well. Tough going sometimes but so far so good. We're so lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Clodagh (13 October 2022)

Her face is so tense. Lucky girl.


----------



## ArklePig (14 October 2022)

A nice update for me today as I'm having the worst day, but I'm pleased to announce firm poos have returned, and they are occurring in the garden! Glad my girl is back to normal.


----------



## Clodagh (16 October 2022)

ArklePig said:



			A nice update for me today as I'm having the worst day, but I'm pleased to announce firm poos have returned, and they are occurring in the garden! Glad my girl is back to normal.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it was a bad day. I hope you are having a good (or better)weekend.


----------



## ArklePig (16 October 2022)

Thanks @Clodagh

Much better weekend, was having a terrible time due to giving up my share pony and associated issues but at least the dog area of my life is going well. 

We've been working a lot recently on getting her to settle and reinforcing that disgusting animal parts are not allowed on my sofa. This morning Fodhla had a chew after her walk and she attempted to come on to the sofa with it, she looked me in the eye, came towards the sofa and no sooner had I uttered 'into b-' she scurried off back to her bed with her chew. 

Sounds sad maybe but I was delighted with that progress especially as she was 100 per cent chancing her arm and I'm proud of myself for not being overly soft with her lol. Everyone thought I'd be the soft touch, I'm not, it's my husband against all odds but I'm training him too in the process.


----------



## ArklePig (17 October 2022)

Well I might live to regret this, but dog trainer friend has got us a space in beginners agility starting on Sunday with her dog club. She thinks Fodhla will excel. I just have visions of her getting over excited and not being able to do anything, but hopefully I'm wrong and it will be enjoyable. The trainer running it said no payment is taken til the second week as loads of people decide it's not for them. I'll try anything once, so we'll see.


----------



## smolmaus (17 October 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Well I might live to regret this, but dog trainer friend has got us a space in beginners agility starting on Sunday with her dog club. She thinks Fodhla will excel. I just have visions of her getting over excited and not being able to do anything, but hopefully I'm wrong and it will be enjoyable. The trainer running it said no payment is taken til the second week as loads of people decide it's not for them. I'll try anything once, so we'll see.
		
Click to expand...

If she gets over excited and can't do anything then she will be less excited and able to do more the next time! Imagine if she was perfect the first time, what fun would that be? Take videos!!! 🎉

And of course you get to use the "oh shes a rescue" excuse for any misbehaviour, warranted or not 😈


----------



## ArklePig (17 October 2022)

To be fair, you have a point, because the bronze classes she goes to are full of dogs who are not recent rescues and some of them are just arse holes anyway 😂 I'll report back!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (18 October 2022)

Agility is brilliant at teaching you and the dog to work together.  I suspect this is why it is so addictive, the buzz you get when in harmony with your dog is like nothing else.


----------



## ArklePig (18 October 2022)

Just posting this here so I can look back on her diet progress. I know she did have a tummy bug so that might be cheating, but she's starting to look a bit more pointer and a bit less flabby. Hopefully that's the end of people asking me if she's a beagle (?!).


----------



## ArklePig (23 October 2022)

Update-agility was awful. I knew we shouldn't have went but I got talked into it.

Good points-she is not a bit bothered by the tunnel or the see saw and seemed to get what she was supposed to do.

Bad point- she got so over excited that all recall went out the window and she was difficult to catch. The trainer was really nice and said don't worry it happens but she'll get used to it it's all just very new. 

 But some other horrible cow basically called her stupid which really upset me 😂 I'm too sensitive for it I think. I don't want to go back even though she enjoyed it and shows potential. I'm usually thicker skinned than that, it's weird. Can't describe how it left me feeling.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 October 2022)

Take no notice, there’s always one horrible person, take notice of the trainer and no one else .  Would be a shame to miss out becaus3 of one idiot


----------



## Barton Bounty (23 October 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			Take no notice, there’s always one horrible person, take notice of the trainer and no one else .  Would be a shame to miss out becaus3 of one idiot
		
Click to expand...

THIS!!!
there are plenty of idiots everywhere, closer than you think 😆 

Go back… its all new for her, she will pick it up 😬


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (23 October 2022)

ArklePig said:



			But some other horrible cow basically called her stupid which really upset me 😂 I'm too sensitive for it I think. I don't want to go back even though she enjoyed it and shows potential. I'm usually thicker skinned than that, it's weird. Can't describe how it left me feeling.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the world is full of judgemental a'holes, you were unfortunate enough to meet one on your gorgeous dog's first ever trip to an agility class. Ignorant cow bag, no wonder it upset you, but get you both back there next week and prove her wrong, which you will given time Fodhla will shine like the brightest star, she is made for agility, especially the new stream lined version.


----------



## ArklePig (23 October 2022)

Thank you ladies, very kind as always.

I think on reflection the reason I felt so bad wasn't because she insulted my dog but because I also felt useless for having the dreaded over excited dog who has forgot her name and who she belongs to, I was thinking no my dog isn't stupid but I am lol. 

Will think about going back but I'm really unsure if there's any benefit to us for now or if we should maybe leave it til her training is a bit more solid.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 October 2022)

Bite the bullet and go back again , then decide if it’s for you,  he who dares wins !!!


----------



## Amymay (23 October 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			Take no notice, there’s always one horrible person, take notice of the trainer and no one else .  Would be a shame to miss out becaus3 of one idiot
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Don’t let one miserable witch spoil the fun you may have with your dog.


----------



## Karran (23 October 2022)

Ignore the idiot arklepig.

If it makes you feel better, this is Mrs Collie's second (so far) agility show. 
She lost all recall in the first, the year previously and rugby tackled the judge sending her flying. Took me a year to pluck up courage to try again...

Might be another year before we try a 3rd....


----------



## ArklePig (23 October 2022)

She's a lovely dog 😍


----------



## Annette4 (23 October 2022)

Please don't be put off.......as someone who's dog does several sports despite his 'personality' and reactivity. 

We did agility and only stopped because our trainer moved but he would do zoomies the first time his toes his sand or he got hold of his tug. I never braved a show besides a virtual one where we were just there with a friend. Did we have people in our group class who gave us looks...yes.....but while he loved it I wasn't going to let them put me off.

Thats without being a flyball dog who can't train with a team or have a ball at training as he just zoomies and interferes with the other dogs but we are very lucky there as our team and trainers love him dearly and understand him, push me when I need it and are determined to help is succeed


----------



## Clodagh (23 October 2022)

Every single sport on this planet has a judgemental flick wit lurking on it. Im so sorry you met one.
When you, in the future, beat that miserables witches arse hollow you can smile sweetly and say ‘shame she’s so stupid’.
As we are sharing disaster stories, my first ever gundog group training I took very young Tawny for a look see and older working Brandy to fly the flag. Tawny was sent for a seen retrieve on the edge of a reservoir ( very short, simple retrieve) she just swam off into the lake and swam around catching splashes. Not only was that the end of my training but the rest of the group couldn’t use the water as T was just having a ball. They had to leave us to it. 🙈 . Brandy wouldn’t pick up the dummy either. It was just awful.


----------



## ArklePig (24 October 2022)

Thanks everyone I am really loving the stories, dogs are such liabilities aren't they. Though she's currently lying beside me and looking up at me like I'm the best thing since sliced bread, she'd melt your heart.

I still think the stress levels (mine) aren't worth it and we should try again next year when we're all a bit better at being a well trained dog and being a well trained dog's owner. I did have a bit of a smirk when the trainer proclaimed her a bit of a natural though, she's definitely super agile but not great at not losing her mind with excitement and I know that will come in time. I think for now we'll stick to solidifying basic training, her puppy school and the odd man trailing session which I love for her because she gets to be a dog, and stay on lead.


----------



## ArklePig (25 October 2022)

TLDR - I need recall training tips please. 

So I'm prompted to write this update as I just found a thread I started last year asking what type of dog I should get, and quite a lot of people said a lab. We were due to meet a lovely looking lab but then I saw Fodhla's face on line and the rest is history... *Hollow laugh* 

I think as I get to know her better I can see which traits are from which breed. Mr APs description was 'unfortunately the spaniel seems to have won out' he talks a good game but he would die for her. 

The thing I find most interesting is when she is sniffing with purpose to find something she is nose to the ground and when she is just idly sniffing she air sniffs. When we went mantrailing the instructor said most dogs were one or the other-but I don't know if it's unusual to do both or normal. She certainly has a great nose anyway and loves our garden sniffy games.

 She is also becoming a little bit more independent as she gains her confidence-she is still happy for cuddles but she's not stuck to us anymore and is happy to relax when we leave the room where as previously she was like a wee shadow. I can't remember the last time anyone was humped, the howling is now only in response to actual sharp sudden noises and stops quickly (except bin men, they're terrifying apparently). For the first while she would howl at the sound of the shower, someone on the stairs, or a car door closing loudly on the street. It was exhausting and I'm sure the neighbours hated us I lived in fear that they would report us. I apologised to one of next door in passing one day and they had the good grace to pretend not to have heard her. 

I suspect her new found independence is partly why she was so hard to catch at agility as if that was a few weeks ago she wouldn't have even left our sides lol (though I did catch her having a look every so often to check we were still in the indoor school). She was having the time of her life the wee witch. Unfortunately recall seems to have regressed to the point that sometimes she won't even come in from the garden if there is an interesting smell or sound. I would really love some tips on this as I've read so much but it's so confusing and there's a lot of contradictory information out there. She is on a long line in public she is in no way able to be actually off lead. 

We've had some light bulbs and some regression over the past week or so, but overall I think we're still moving in the right direction recall aside. I was really proud of us at the beginning for enforcing rest but it actually wasn't enough, I think we have found our sweet spot now and that seems to be correlating with better behaviour so I'm hopeful we have it right. 

She is such a challenge, I read all the articles, I've been stalking this forum for years, I've read books and I thought long and hard but I was in no way prepared for this loveable little tornado to move into my home. I wouldn't change her though and we're all muddling through okay.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 October 2022)

Longline outside the house, even in garden, hand feed only, food circuits (throwing bits of food away, out side to side, then back again to you for more food).
Don't fall into the trap of saying 'I have this amount of food and I must distribute it evenly over the session until there is none left' - nope, if she ignores you, no food and away until later, if she does a lightning recall, a huge jackpot and put her away/do something else, etc.

With my own female, if she dicked off in a safe/enclosed space, I actually chased her down. The trick is, the minute she looks like she wants to engage and come back, you have to change instantly from 'I'm really not happy about this' to 'SUPERHAPPYFUNTIMEFRANKIE', so for example, if she ran off, I would come after her but if I caught that flicker of recognition that she knew this was not a good position to be in and wanted to come back to me, I had to jump backwards and raise my voice a couple of octaves and be all silly and tell her what a good girl she was and a big food jackpot when she came running over.
She has not dicked off for months, because she knows it is safer and more fun to be with me and there is nothing out there for her.
This won't work with every dog but it was taught to me by a veteran assistance dog trainer and between that and the food circuits, it really has brought my dog on leaps and bounds.

In terms of the agility know all, I really wouldn't worry, the people with the biggest opinions I know, are the ones who have paid entry into stadiums or for livestreams to watch me and my dogs


----------



## Karran (25 October 2022)

What is she like, if you make a sudden sound and then turn and run? Mrs Collie loves Chase, so we play that a lot, I'll make a sudden sound/squeak her name to get her attention and turn and run and she thinks its great to try and "catch" me and get some food or if I suddenly disappear behind a tree/bush to play hide and seek
I played CC's food circuit game a lot, the trick is to wait until she looks up at you for the next bit of food, and then we added to it, by tossing a piece just between my legs so she had to run through me slightly to get it, and then we made it harder by waiting until she had passed through my legs to throwing it back in front of me, so she had to spin around and get back in front of me to find it. 

Not sure how tall she/you/Mr AP is but "middle" is a fun game for recall, and then you can make it into a party trick to the delight of Mrs Spaniel's children friends by getting her to walk with you, backwards, forwards and sidewards while she stays inbetween your legs. The whole idea is building up value for hanging out close with you so she knows its ok to go sniff and explore but the bestest fun is when you call her and she gets to hang out and party with you.

But longline first of all so you have grabbing/stamping power!


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 October 2022)

Another thing we did was restrained recalls so in a secure area, one of you runs off and calls her and the other holds her in the collar but doesn't let her go immediate to build up the desire to get to the other person.
You can expend a lot of energy and food in a short space of time with this one.


----------



## Amymay (25 October 2022)

Not sure how tall she/you/Mr AP is but "middle" is a fun game for recall,
		
Click to expand...

I love ‘middle’. We do it with one of our walkers.


----------



## ArklePig (25 October 2022)

Thanks for the suggestions-I have read a lot of advice on line and what you three are saying seems to align with what I thought was the most sensible stuff. Some of it was bonkers. But nothing will ever be as bonkers as the random man in the pet shop who advised to let her go in the dark to frighten her into staying with me. That's a great idea if I want a chance of her tanking off into the distance or getting hit by a car or lost or stolen (I'm sure they'd give her back). Not to mention the hassle of having a frightened dog. 

To answer some questions, if I make a sudden sound and run away she will 90 percent of the time come bounding over to me but sometimes just not close enough and then she'll dart off again like it's a fun game. To be fair this works most of the time on the long line, but I tried this at agility the other day and it nearly worked until stupid witch started shouting at me to tell her to sit, as if I was stupid, I was like aye from this distance good luck she doesn't even know her own name she's high as a kite lol. Then I got flustered and the dog got interested in something else. When she did come to me she got a handful of salami and cheese which is her favourite two things and then I was told off again as apparently I 'reinforced that it's okay for her to ignore me' I mean I thought I was reinforcing the fact that she eventually came back but okay. Must try hard at blocking out other people 

 I'm ashamed to admit the other time I only caught her cause she stopped for a wee 😂

She seems a good size for  playing middle so that looks like fun. I will be using these methods suggested so thank you for taking the time to reply I really appreciate it. Sometimes when she gets really excited she doesn't care so much about food she's just out for a good time. I just need to make her see me as the good time. I'm pretty sure it's a case of being mind blown or over excited but a small part of me is worried she just doesn't want to be with me and would rather be anywhere else.


----------



## Karran (25 October 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Thanks for the suggestions-I have read a lot of advice on line and what you three are saying seems to align with what I thought was the most sensible stuff. Some of it was bonkers. But nothing will ever be as bonkers as the random man in the pet shop who advised to let her go in the dark to frighten her into staying with me. That's a great idea if I want a chance of her tanking off into the distance or getting hit by a car or lost or stolen (I'm sure they'd give her back). Not to mention the hassle of having a frightened dog.

To answer some questions, if I make a sudden sound and run away she will 90 percent of the time come bounding over to me but sometimes just not close enough and then she'll dart off again like it's a fun game. To be fair this works most of the time on the long line, but I tried this at agility the other day and it nearly worked until stupid witch started shouting at me to tell her to sit, as if I was stupid, I was like aye from this distance good luck she doesn't even know her own name she's high as a kite lol. Then I got flustered and the dog got interested in something else. When she did come to me she got a handful of salami and cheese which is her favourite two things and then I was told off again as apparently I 'reinforced that it's okay for her to ignore me' I mean I thought I was reinforcing the fact that she eventually came back but okay. Must try hard at blocking out other people

I'm ashamed to admit the other time I only caught her cause she stopped for a wee 😂

She seems a good size for  playing middle so that looks like fun. I will be using these methods suggested so thank you for taking the time to reply I really appreciate it. Sometimes when she gets really excited she doesn't care so much about food she's just out for a good time. I just need to make her see me as the good time. I'm pretty sure it's a case of being mind blown or over excited but a small part of me is worried she just doesn't want to be with me and would rather be anywhere else.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Collie went to blow over at flyball comp this weekend, and the only part of her I could grab in time before she chased another team was her tail! 🤣 I was mortified and she was horrified and sat on it quickly, so I couldn't get it again! 

She's also the same about good times being more important than food, so for a long while, she only got fed on walks and while working with me to try and get into her head that food, goodtimes and me were all connected!.
Believe me, I spent two hours in the rain once trying to catch her, desperate to go home for a wee and Mrs Spaniel totally fed up and trying to drag me home. She just danced around sticking two paws up. 
Even went and left her to hide behind a tree and she just shrugged when she saw I was gone and went to assault an innocent jogger....

As for the person who told you off, I got that all the time. My response was that I was rewarding the good (eventual) behaviour - the sit, down, middle, even nose touch that I'd asked for once she'd shown she was capable of listening...

If her minds blown, try just scattering some kibble down for her to use her nose and think and calm herself down. Again, I used to have to do it with Idiot Collie and then perhaps do the food circuit game (I know it as orientation game) until she had regained enough control over herself to look at me and remember what she was supposed to be doing- I soon learnt to avoid embarassment by picking quiet spots in the park to avoid "helpful" advice and to stop her predicting where the lead was going on and it was hometime.


----------



## ArklePig (25 October 2022)

Two paws up is exactly how it feels. 

In other news we took Fodhla to a short relaxed mini photo shoot the other day (please don't judge me there was an offer lol) the photographer was amazing and Fodhla loved every second and we even got to put our sit and stay to good use. I've just had the photos back. 

Hopefully I don't destroy the quality too much to get them here but this is definitely one for the wall. She's so beautiful 😭


----------



## Clodagh (26 October 2022)

That’s a beautiful photo.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 October 2022)

High value treats. Goose has a tendency to dick off when first let off the lead, regardless of how far you walk first. However, if I let him know I have hot dog pieces/cheese, he comes back without being asked. He gets loads of praise for coming back without being asked. It’s bog standard for dogs to do this but he’s been particularly wild. It doesn’t help that it’s squirrel-tastic in the woods currently, they’re all scampering round storing food.


----------



## ArklePig (26 October 2022)

Thanks CT.

 I've just had to go to the chemist so printed Fodhla's picture while I was there. It's in a frame on the bar cart already and it hasn't gone unnoticed that we have yet to put up wedding pics (15 months later) 😂


----------



## ArklePig (7 November 2022)

Recall training is coming along thanks to the above tips. Will be a work in progress for a while. 

This picture shows Fodhla looking intently at Mr AP as he was holding a lemon and naturally she thought it was a ball. God save us.


----------



## ArklePig (12 November 2022)

Well it's been 11 weeks. I haven't cried tears of frustration or regret in at least 6 or 8 weeks. It's probably safe to say she's given up humping completely. She has also given up digging the sofa, chewing on us, and howling for no reason. She's actually not what I would call a vocal dog at all now.

Recently she has proved herself good with a 6 year old child who declared her 'the bestest ever dog'. She has also become the most affectionate dog in the whole world, when she sits up on the couch with us she has to be on us, I think she thinks she's lapdog sized. She/We have found her off switch. She was home with Mr AP yesterday and I was much later than usual and she didn't even jump up on me and after her fuss she went back to snoozing on the sofa. In the evening she either has the option of a chew on her bed or sit up on the couch with us without the chew and more often she is choosing to be with us. I haven't found a pig's ear under my cushions in ages.

She did get the handline put on last week as she decided she was obsessed with my cousin's pregnant wife, who really isn't fussed on dogs, and was jumping on her. But she got the message pretty quick, just needed a refresher.

We also now have to hide, lemons, onions and anything else round as if she spots it she'll ask you to throw it. I am scared of what she's going to do when she sees a Christmas bauble. Pray for the ArklePigs that we don't get banned from our families houses 🙈Doing a lot of research on ball obsession.
Recall still a work in progress.


I love her so much it actually hurts my heart. I knew I'd love my dog but I didn't know it would feel like this. If it doesn't sound silly I really feel like she loves us too she is just so sweet and affectionate.
She is the best ever girl and I've received some amazing advice here that I really would have struggled without. There's a few notable contributors to this thread that really should be on my Christmas card list! A relaxed and sometimes still jumpy Fodhla thanks you too.


----------



## Penguin_Toes (13 November 2022)

Gorgeous dog and gorgeous living room!!


----------



## ArklePig (13 November 2022)

Thank you Penguin! Hopefully get to painting my new units this side of Christmas 😂


----------



## ArklePig (20 November 2022)

Have spent the last few days getting Fodhla acquainted with her new car crate. She had two 20 minute journeys in it today and not a peep out of her, she just went in and lay down. Makes a nice change from having a paw in my neck and her barking at cars dogs people and buses from the car. She's so good. We also brought her to the bougie pet shop and did her Christmas shopping😂. We're coming up to the 3 month mark and she is becoming such a joy. 😍


----------



## HashRouge (20 November 2022)

I love reading Fodhla updates


----------



## ArklePig (20 November 2022)

They managed to catch her smiling lol. No one can spell her name, it's a family theme 😂


----------



## ArklePig (25 November 2022)

No real update, just to say it's officially 3 months of Fodhla. Can't imagine being without her. 

Potentially not the sanest choice of dog for first time owners, but we seem to be getting on okay (thank god for this forum and a good trainer). We're very happy with her, and she seems to be very happy with us. 🙂


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 November 2022)

She appears to be coming on in leaps and bounds, you are doing a great job with her


----------



## ArklePig (25 November 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			She appears to be coming on in leaps and bounds, you are doing a great job with her
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much! For a 1 year old rescue we could have done a lot worse. She doesn't really display many symptoms of anxiety any more, she's friendly, she's good with other dogs, loves everyone, not overly vocal, and she comes looking for cuddles. Once we crack recall and get a little bit better at loose lead walking we'll be flying it, but that's getting better all the time too. She's just such a sweetheart, I can't believe someone got her to keep in a crate all the time, but whenever I get annoyed at her previous home I just feel lucky they did the right thing for her  eventually and we get to have her now


----------



## HashRouge (25 November 2022)

That last photo <3


----------



## Morwenna (26 November 2022)

Looks like she landed on her paws with you!


----------



## ArklePig (30 November 2022)

Please don't judge but for a very cheap  Christmas photo shoot I couldn't say no. Her first Christmas as an AP 😍

Do I make myself sound less ridiculous if I say we were practicing her sit and stay?


----------



## smolmaus (30 November 2022)

Just observing "Fodhla Finds Her Family" has genuinely been one of my highlights of 2022. Yous are proof that is what is meant to be will be ❤


----------



## ArklePig (30 November 2022)

Thank you @smolmaus! That's such a nice thing to read. She may have driven me to the gin on occasion but Finding Fodhla was the highlight of our 2022 as well


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 November 2022)

I love the standing on the roof 😆


----------



## Annette4 (30 November 2022)

As someone whose dogs have their own Instagram accounts you'll receive no judgement from me. I love the photos and would echo smolmaus, I've really loved hearing about her journey with you.


----------



## ArklePig (30 November 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			I love the standing on the roof 😆
		
Click to expand...

It's how she tells us she wants to come back inside 😂


----------



## HashRouge (30 November 2022)

smolmaus said:



			Just observing "Fodhla Finds Her Family" has genuinely been one of my highlights of 2022. Yous are proof that is what is meant to be will be ❤
		
Click to expand...

Same here - this has been my favourite thread of 2022! I get excited any time I see AP has updated it.


----------



## ArklePig (30 November 2022)

Thanks @HashRouge I'll be sure to tell her all about her fan club ❤️


----------



## ArklePig (4 December 2022)

What do you mean it's not for eating?


----------



## ArklePig (7 December 2022)

This probably wouldn't be such a win for other people but it is for me as she is so content. 

I am working from home today and she has been sleeping in her bed since 8.30. At 10.30 I got up and left the room and she's still snoozing in her bed not a bit bothered. I am so so happy that she now more often than not will choose rest and we don't really have to enforce it so much. Her fear of missing out is really dying down as it's not too long ago that she would be following me to the toilet, asking to go out and come in continously, pawing at the cupboard where her toys are kept, etc. Now she really knows the drill, that when she comes in after her morning walk her job is to relax, and she's getting really good at it. 

She has also started to go to 'doggy daycare' once a week to give me and Mr AP a bit more flexibility with going to the office. It's a lovely couple in the country side with their two labs and she is getting on brilliantly there. She comes home chill and content, she's been three times now. It's a nice calm environement as she definitely would not cope in one of those busy day cares where the dogs go hell for leather in a massive room all day. 

We are going to the in laws for 4 days at Christmas and then on to my parents for 3 days so I'm mildly worried that if her routine is messed up she'll be a nightmare in the new year, but hopefully if we ensure she gets enough rest and her usual exercise even amongst all the excitement of Christmas she will be okay.


----------



## HashRouge (7 December 2022)

Fab update!
Please can we have some photos of her soon


----------



## ArklePig (7 December 2022)

HashRouge said:



			Fab update!
Please can we have some photos of her soon 

Click to expand...


Just for you HR here she was this morning while I was working, last night under the blanket while I watched the telly, and the other evening when she followed me to the bath! I can only really catch her sleeping as she photographs as a blur!

ETA- Yes that's my slipper she's chewing on.


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 December 2022)

She looks almost folded in half sleeping in her bed.


----------



## ArklePig (9 December 2022)

I often wonder how she's comfortable but her little snores tell me she's very content indeed!


----------



## HashRouge (9 December 2022)

She's the absolute cutest! I think she might be my favourite ever dog and I've never even met her!


----------



## ArklePig (9 December 2022)

HashRouge said:



			She's the absolute cutest! I think she might be my favourite ever dog and I've never even met her!
		
Click to expand...

She's really on one this evening so if you want to swing by in about 10 minutes she'll be outside with her trunk like Paddington and you can just take her away.

Edit-Nevermind she has literally just got into her bed and fallen asleep so she can stay. She is the cutest though to be fair. Especially cute when she's sleeping.


----------



## ArklePig (11 December 2022)

I'm stuck at home attempting to study and Mr AP has sent me pics of her first trip to the beach 😭 am gutted I'm not there


----------



## ArklePig (12 December 2022)

I am fully aware that I'm 'that dog owner' but her Christmas shopping is done and her stocking has arrived. She is also getting a deer's leg, and a couple of toys not pictured. I have it on good authority that someone has bought her another equafleece which is good as the one she has is getting washed to death I can't keep up. 

Somebody help me, it starts with a stocking and next thing you know I'll be calling her my furbaby and wearing her in a sling.


----------



## Annette4 (12 December 2022)

I mean, all 4 of ours have stockings (yes I went out and got Jack one 2 days after he came home) and he does get carried around a lot but I'm pretty sure you're safe 🤣


----------



## ArklePig (12 December 2022)

Annette4 said:



			I mean, all 4 of ours have stockings (yes I went out and got Jack one 2 days after he came home) and he does get carried around a lot but I'm pretty sure you're safe 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Your dogs sound nice and spoiled 😍

I hope so! She's about 16kg my back couldn't take it 😂

I actually worry about how obsessed with her I am. I'm pretty sure my friends and family and colleagues are sick of hearing about her and I just want to be with her all the time. Then she has a mental period and OH comes home and I beg him to take her away, but I just want her back again 😂

We've discussed getting another dog in a year or so and I've said no, I wouldn't love it as much as I love her. Obsessed isn't even the word. 

I'm fully aware I sound like a lunatic but here we are. Once I keep treating her like a dog we'll be grand and I won't have gone too far. If I do I'll come back and beg for help.


----------



## ArklePig (15 December 2022)

She has humped twice in the last week! One day was our fault as she was over stimulated, dunno what happened the second time. 

Just to bring me back down to earth when I thought we were cured of it. Previous strategies have worked though to stop it immediately so hopefully it was just a minor relapse. 

Here she is tonight, sleeping like a dad clutching the remote control. I sent it to my dad saying 'there's you' he wasn't amused lol.


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 December 2022)

If we think of our own coping mechanisms/obsessive behaviours when we are under stress, we know we're never truly cured of it, it's no different for dogs.


----------



## ArklePig (15 December 2022)

That's a really good way of looking at it CC thanks. I guess her humping is my biting my nails. 

The positive I'm taking from it is that it didn't lead to a meltdown or spiral, she was removed, and told to calm down and she did. When she used to properly hump before it was almost impossible to get her off you and she would then start doing something else  such as getting really mouthy, digging the sofa, scratching doors etc. She hasn't been mouthy in ages, can't remember the last time she dug the sofa. So lots of positives even if things regress here and there. We can't all be perfect all the time. 

It was as if she went 'oh yeah I'm not supposed to do that I can just go to bed' and then she chilled. 

I'm annoyed at the first time it happened this week, we got complacent and didn't enforce some rest until it was too late. But that's (another) lesson learned. If you'd told me 3 months ago that my biggest issue would be the odd hump I would have taken it! 

Lead walking has become a lot more reliable too, which is great given that my neck of the woods is an ice rink atm. Walking to heel is still a work in progress though.  A lot done a lot more to do.

She's turning into a cracking little pet all the same.


----------



## ArklePig (22 December 2022)

The rescue we got Fodhla from has this wee beauty in... I genuinely thought it was her for  a minute except she's a bit fluffier around the neck. She looks so frightened and just like how Fodhla looked in her pics on the website 😭 also, her name is Shelby which was Fodhla's name before it was Fodhla. Coincidence or the Universe sending me a sign?  Tell me not to.

I mean I won't, it's not a good idea yet but God do I want to....


----------



## smolmaus (22 December 2022)

Reusing the name Shelby in the same year is poor form 😂 

You could send a little donation basket to the rescue in honour of Fodhla and her "sister" Shelby 2 to assuage the guilt that you absolutely should not bring her twin home lol


----------



## ArklePig (22 December 2022)

Aren't they twins though?! 

If she came in with the name then it's not their fault I guess. Have just sent it to Mr AP and he was like 'did they put up and old pic of Fodhla by accident?'


----------



## YorksG (22 December 2022)

Your and her fate are written in the stars, how can you not go and get her?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2022)

Why wouldn't you? You have done a great job with Fodhla.  I'm sure that the rescue wouldn't want anyone to rake her until into the NewYear.


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 December 2022)

Go get her it's totally meant to be 🤗

I can recommend having matching animals of some sort it really is lovely.


----------



## ArklePig (22 December 2022)

Mr ArklePig says no dice.

He says we need to wait til the one we have is more reliably trained. I'm inclined to agree with him but also it is fate.

I will work on him later on. Cross fingers for me!

@PinkvSantaboots maybe I can use it as next years Secret Santa clue?? 

TBF the guinea pigs are sisters too, so it's only right.


----------



## stangs (22 December 2022)

Nothing wrong with setting up a playdate between the two of them. If Fodhla takes a liking to her, it’s fate.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2022)

In lots of ways 2 dogs are easier than 1


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 December 2022)

ArklePigInBlanket said:



			Mr ArklePig says no dice.

He says we need to wait til the one we have is more reliably trained. I'm inclined to agree with him but also it is fate.

I will work on him later on. Cross fingers for me!

@PinkvSantaboots maybe I can use it as next years Secret Santa clue??

TBF the guinea pigs are sisters too, so it's only right.
		
Click to expand...

Yes see its meant to be


----------



## ArklePig (23 December 2022)

And we're nearly ready to drive home for her first Christmas in ROI with her extended family.

Pray for us that we all manage okay and are invited back next year.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 December 2022)

I’m sure she will be fine, have a great Christmas


----------



## ArklePig (23 December 2022)

Thank you @splashgirl45 , you too


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 December 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			I’m sure she will be fine, have a great Christmas
		
Click to expand...


Of course she will!


----------



## ArklePig (23 December 2022)

Is there anything more rewarding than seeing your training pay off in front of you? She came in to the in laws house, had a bit of a sniff around, politely asked for a fuss, ate her dinner, and went to sleep in her bed beside me. In laws are very smitten with her. 

I'm so proud of her I could burst*


*am aware I'm being disproportionately proud of a 3 hour period but I really am happy.


----------



## smolmaus (24 December 2022)

She is the best child :3 and not disproportionate AT ALL. Be proud of your girl and proud of all the work you've put in. Kiss her for me 💕


----------



## EllieBeast (24 December 2022)

You should be so proud of the progress you and her have made. What a superstar she is 😊


----------



## ArklePig (24 December 2022)

Thank you both. She's just the very best girl. 

Mr APs parents are being very good to her and I spotted a pressie under the tree with her name on. His mam in particular is just obsessed with her she keeps telling her how pretty and nice she is 😂. 

Fingers crossed we continue in the same way.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 December 2022)

Sounds really good , you had nothing to worry about


----------



## nagblagger (24 December 2022)

Just a thought Arkle, if you are thinking of taking her regularly to Ireland, get an irish passport for her while you are out there, much cheaper than the animal health form that needs completing if you are from the UK.


----------



## druid (24 December 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Just a thought Arkle, if you are thinking of taking her regularly to Ireland, get an irish passport for her while you are out there, much cheaper than the animal health form that needs completing if you are from the UK.
		
Click to expand...

NI passports still act as an Irish/EU passport so no need


----------



## nagblagger (24 December 2022)

Sorry didn't realise where Arkle lived


----------



## ArklePig (24 December 2022)

Had a little bark at the fake reindeer in the village. I fear she'd be worse than useless if actually put to work 😂


----------



## ArklePig (25 December 2022)

Fodhla has done a poo in the shower of the main bathroom - approx 10 minutes after being brought out to the toilet. She hasn't had an accident in our own house in months. 

Amazingly, the in laws still think she's a great girl. I give out about them sometimes but they are saints 😂


----------



## Caol Ila (25 December 2022)

At least it's in the shower and not on a nice rug!


----------



## ArklePig (25 December 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			At least it's in the shower and not on a nice rug!
		
Click to expand...

This crossed my mind, I'd be at the boxing day sales looking for a new one first thing tomorrow 😂 very considerate of her all things considered.


----------



## Kunoichi73 (25 December 2022)

Years ago, we had a cat who, if couldn't get to his tray, was always very considerate and went in the bath!


----------



## HashRouge (26 December 2022)

She may just have found the whole Christmas experience a bit over-exciting/ overwhelming.


----------



## ArklePig (26 December 2022)

Yes, I would think so! She's been as good as gold ever since. Kind of got a bit peed off last night, she woke up from her sleep after dinner and started wandering about having a sniff and FIL acted as if she was tearing the house apart. Saying about why won't she sit down. She'd been sleeping for 2 hours she was just having a look about. 

As someone who lives with her I know she's coping amazingly and really enjoying the extra attention (and to be fair no one has hassled her) and I'm happy with that.


----------



## ycbm (26 December 2022)

Kunoichi73 said:



			Years ago, we had a cat who, if couldn't get to his tray, was always very considerate and went in the bath!
		
Click to expand...

I can beat that.


----------



## ArklePig (26 December 2022)

Hahhahaha @ycbm what a clever cat.


----------



## Ratface (26 December 2022)

ycbm said:



			I can beat that.

View attachment 104978

Click to expand...

Love it! That is a look of pure concentration.


----------



## Kunoichi73 (26 December 2022)

What an awesome cat!


----------



## ArklePig (27 December 2022)

Some pics of Fodhla's first Christmas-just keeping them together here so I can look back easily. 

Took her to the beach yesterday on the longline, it gave me peace of mind but I really think we're approaching not needing it. She came back every single time at first call. She also admired some village decorations made my Mr APs dad. 

Featured also is the blanket sent by my secret santa @PinkvSantaboots. We love it!


----------



## HashRouge (27 December 2022)

I love her happy smiley face, what a good dog!


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 December 2022)

I'm so glad she likes her blanket🤗

I love her little Christmas jumper 😂


----------



## ArklePig (27 December 2022)

Down in my parents house and have been given these by my cousin. She is still in Galway with Mr AP we didn't want to chance bringing her with my 8 month old nephew. Can't wait until tomorrow to try them on her 😂 I've had some champagne and I might have laughed so hard I cried. 

Connacht is Mr APs team but I'll allow it as I don't follow rugby.


----------



## ArklePig (29 December 2022)

As if I walked my dog off lead for two hours and she was an absolute angel and recalled when I needed to put a lead on. I'm so proud. 
It helped that we had my uncle and his super confident IWS with us. 

Terrible pics because she's a blur, but it's safe to say she is enjoying her holiday down South.


----------



## Petalpoos (29 December 2022)

That’s quite an achievement! Seeing pics of an IWS is a bonus 😀, about as rare as my curly coat - but no one would be relying on a CCR to behave that well. 🤣


----------



## ArklePig (29 December 2022)

This IWS is an angel. She hunts with my uncle and does basically everything she's told it's like she can read his mind. She's had two litters and she's not having anymore so sadly I've missed the boat on a mini her 😂 I cannot explain how good a dog she is.

I've always had a soft spot for IWS as my grandad always had them when I was young. I grew up with them but I still get excited when I meet one in the wild. My favourite of my grandad's was called Fodhla hence my Fodhla 😂

eta- I've never met a CCR but I'd really like to.


----------



## ArklePig (30 December 2022)

Took Fodhla off lead in a trail in the university of Limerick today. Recalled perfectly everytime we saw another dog/ were going to be coming near a road. She also had a swim. I had been planning on waiting til warm weather and bringing her swimming and trying to make it a positive experience but she just went in and just loved it and is a complete natural. I guess that makes sense given her breeds. She's turning into a happy go lucky little thing and I couldn't be happier.

Sorry I know some of these updates are pretty boring but I like reading back over this thread to see our progress!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 December 2022)

Nothing boring on this thread!


----------



## ArklePig (30 December 2022)

Thanks PS! I do love the support of Fodhla's little fan club.


----------



## HashRouge (31 December 2022)

PearlsaCarolsinger said:



			Nothing boring on this thread!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, Fodhla going swimming is the highlight of my morning!


----------



## ArklePig (31 December 2022)

There were people shooting out on the hills this morning so she had to go on the lead for a good bit. Poor thing did not like the noise at all and they were only shooting with a pistol so I dread to think what she'd be like with other weapons. I didn't like it either and I saw the entrails of a deer so I didn't enjoy that either 😂 Uncle's IWS got very excited at the shots and was disappointed to learn she wasn't going to work  

She was fine afterwards when we were out of the area and I produced her favourite toy, she forgot all about it.

We're going back to Belfast this afternoon and I feel really guilty that her life isn't always as great as this and she's about to go back to more boring walks with most adventures saved for weekends.  My uncle brought me some deer legs for her too so hopefully they will soften the blow.

Was really amazing watching him show off all the things his dog can do so I'm determined we have some skills to showcase next time we're home. But for now I'm so delighted she's taken her weeks holidays in her stride. She was a bit unsure in the in laws house but she settled in my parents from the minute she walked in the door, and was an angel when they minded her one night Mr AP and I went out.


----------



## ArklePig (31 December 2022)

I feel like this picture should come with a trigger. 

Sometimes I forget that my soft, cuddly, jumper wearing little angel is actually a ferocious carnivore. Thoughts and prayers I've three more in the freezer and I think I might be sick. At least she's happy. If she even thinks about trying to bring it on the sofa I will pass away.


----------



## druid (31 December 2022)

ArklePigInBlanket said:



			There were people shooting out on the hills this morning so she had to go on the lead for a good bit. Poor thing did not like the noise at all and they were only shooting with a pistol so I dread to think what she'd be like with other weapons. I didn't like it either and I saw the entrails of a deer so I didn't enjoy that either 😂 Uncle's IWS got very excited at the shots and was disappointed to learn she wasn't going to work 

She was fine afterwards when we were out of the area and I produced her favourite toy, she forgot all about it.

We're going back to Belfast this afternoon and I feel really guilty that her life isn't always as great as this and she's about to go back to more boring walks with most adventures saved for weekends.  My uncle brought me some deer legs for her too so hopefully they will soften the blow.

Was really amazing watching him show off all the things his dog can do so I'm determined we have some skills to showcase next time we're home. But for now I'm so delighted she's taken her weeks holidays in her stride. She was a bit unsure in the in laws house but she settled in my parents from the minute she walked in the door, and was an angel when they minded her one night Mr AP and I went out.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a rifle if they were stalking deer? Pistols are illegal in the south outside of dedicated ranges   Sounds like Fodhla is coming on well - if you like the gundog side of things there's loads of groups on facebook that are really supportive such as Ladies Working Gundog Group. And Shane's Castle have a game fair every year with lots of gundog stuff to watch/do


----------



## ArklePig (31 December 2022)

druid said:



			Probably a rifle if they were stalking deer? Pistols are illegal in the south outside of dedicated ranges   Sounds like Fodhla is coming on well - if you like the gundog side of things there's loads of groups on facebook that are really supportive such as Ladies Working Gundog Group. And Shane's Castle have a game fair every year with lots of gundog stuff to watch/do
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a pistol, was target practice, and we passed them. My uncle was able to tell me exactly the calibre but I forget now. A lot of people not necessarily following the letter of law, was up there the other day and he also noticed some casings someone had used to shoot a deer but they were the wrong calibre or something so he surmised /was giving out that they must have been unlicensed (again I forget the finer details, but there were 3 casings on the ground and the insides of the deer not far from it, I managed to avoid seeing it that time). 

I think Fodhla would be really good at gundoggy type stuff, but I'm a vegetarian and I'm just about okay with her having these things lol because she's an obligate carnivore. I won't even cook my husband so much as a rasher.  

I don't have any issue with people shooting for the record, people like my uncle don't waste anything and are fairly humane about it, but it's definitely not for me. 

Will check out the Facebook group though because I'd like to train her to do gundog type things minus the hunting, thanks!


----------



## druid (31 December 2022)

Must have been one of the very, very few air powered ones licensed in the state? The only other handguns in the South are the .22 rimefire olympic calibre ones and you have to store those at a licensed range. Anything else unlicensed certainly isn't likely to be out for target practice in public..it's in the hands of idiots like the Kinahans. Sadly, plenty of people have licenses for smaller rifles usually for fox control who do shoot deer - if they're well placed shots and close enough range it can be humane but far more chance for it go wrong than with a more suitable calibre.

The groups are great, plenty of people who don't necessarily want to work the dog on live game but enjoy giving their dog an outlet for it's natural instinct through hunting and retrieve work on balls or dummies  And there's lots of off breed or cross breed dogs doing great on there too. All very supportive and not judgy! The Game Fair at Shane's Castle is all run on dummies, there's no live animals involved and there's fun events like gundog scurries and have a go tests


----------



## ArklePig (31 December 2022)

Thanks @druid definitely will check out Shane's so, that sounds great! I didn't really know such things existed so thank you! 

It could have been an air powered one I must ask him again next time I'm talking to him. I only know it was a pistol because I said 'what type of gun is that?' and he got very pedantic and started trying to educate me. I really don't know anything about this kind of stuff at all. 

We did do some basic retrieve work which is fun and something I want to teach properly as I was very impressed at how good the IWS was at finding hidden balls and going after specific dummies etc from a choice of a few. Especially as mine just says 'omg ball/toy!!' (the perils of being half springer I think, and everything is a toy to Fodhla). He reckons though to work she would be more pointery than springery, and I do see each breed in her in different scenarios. We'll see. 

I think that kind of thing will be our next project. It's nice to have aims now that are beyond 'get her vaguely civilised.' 

I still can't believe I picked a pointer x springer as my first dog and it's actually going well 😂 Whenever she's being a right eejit though I remind her she was supposed to be a labrador.


----------



## druid (31 December 2022)

Can't blame the Springer side, I've got an old one here with the distinction of having beaten a wideselection of dogs including Field Trial Champion Labs in an open any variety retrieving test! Gundog work is a great outlet for them. Another one to look at might be Ban Randall's Gundog App. It is a subscription thing but breaks everything down into little steps and short videos and is very positive based training.


----------



## ArklePig (1 January 2023)

Thanks druid have subscribed to that this morning, looks great


----------



## ArklePig (1 January 2023)

https://www.almosthome-ni.org/pet/shelby/

The dog I'm pretty sure is Fodhla's sister is now available for rehoming. It's sadly a no from us right now, but just throwing it out there in case anyone is interested and wants to adopt her and let them have play dates 😂


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (1 January 2023)

The ladies working dog group also have a podcast 🙂


----------



## Clodagh (5 January 2023)

Can you please teach her to point? It’s my favourite thing to see and I’d love a pointy dog. I’d have a setter though, but watching any of them go into a point is amazing. 
There a 2023 challenge for you 😄


----------



## ArklePig (5 January 2023)

Challenge accepted @Clodagh 

She does point at some things, but it's so random- birds sometimes, balls lol, and once at a dachsund. So the instinct is there but the application is all over the place! 

One memorable occasion, about 6 weeks after we got her, she pointed at the guinea pigs as if she hadn't noticed them previously and was checking if they should be there. She hasn't paid them any attention since.


----------



## ArklePig (Monday at 22:15)

Off lead open space walks are becoming a more regular staple now that she's reliable to actually come back when she's called. The nose is very rarely off the ground. What a joy


----------



## misst (Tuesday at 22:29)

Just caught up on your Christmas posts and New Year adventures. I hope her sister is as lucky as Fodhla has been and finds a perfect home.


----------



## ArklePig (Wednesday at 14:54)

Having a very unsettled day here. I think because she had to go to daycare Monday and Tuesday this week due to work issues with OH, we usually strictly send her one day a week on a Monday, and she is always chilled and settled the next day. Had to be done though and better than the alternative of leaving her at home alone all day which we can't do - she has seperation anxiety and we are slowly building up her tolerance to being alone. Even at that my aim is to be able to leave her max 4 hours. 

It's also bin day today which she hates. And they have the audacity to come twice for different collections. And then of course my neighbours have the cheek to bring their bins in. 

Our day has been - morning cuddles in bed because I was too lazy to get up when OH left for work, walk, chew, sleep, get up and howl, sleep, howl, sleep, chew, howl, wash rinse and repeat, with a break for sniffy games at lunch time. Nothing is distracting her from the barky episodes. I'm about ready to bang my head off the desk. Sure the neighbours are thrilled too.😭

Anyway this too shall pass, it used to be every day was like this. Just fancied a moan and to keep my little Fodhla diary real as I really do focus on the positive here. Counting down until OH is home and I may actually get to finish today's work then. Sorry if this is a jumbled mess, my head is banging 😂 it's not all sunshine and rainbows in my new dog bubble. Sometimes it's tears and a yearning for gin.


----------



## ArklePig (Wednesday at 15:00)

misst said:



			Just caught up on your Christmas posts and New Year adventures. I hope her sister is as lucky as Fodhla has been and finds a perfect home.
		
Click to expand...

She is showing on reserved on their website so hopefully her fabulous new home are getting ready to take her home!


----------

